# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Setembro 2006



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 23:20)

Aqui vai mais um tópico de acompanhamento de modelos, desta vez válido para o mês de Setembro.

Espero que seja mais concorrido do que o de Agosto, será um bom sinal.


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2006 às 23:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Edit: Repost sorry. Já estão a falar disso na Previsão dos Modelos em Agosto

Mas que loucura!    
O que lhe deu ao GFS???








Salve-se quem puder!!!!


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2006 às 23:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Para estes primeiros 15 dias de Setembro parece estarmos numa situação de bloqueio anticiclónico.... é ver as depressões a circular pela escandinávia e esperar pacientemente


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 23:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Edit: Repost sorry. Já estão a falar disso na Previsão dos Modelos em Agosto
> 
> Mas que loucura!
> O que lhe deu ao GFS???
> ...



Temos de ter calma e ir preparando os nossos haveres e bens pq os proximos anos serão agitados


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2006 às 23:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Temos de ter calma e ir preparando os nossos haveres e bens pq os proximos anos serão agitados



Bom, isto em Portugal era simplesmente Catastrófico... sinceramente não desejo, porque não estamos preparados mas confiemos que isto é o GFS a delirar


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 23:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Bom, isto em Portugal era simplesmente Catastrófico... sinceramente não desejo, porque não estamos preparados mas confiemos que isto é o GFS a delirar



Mas olha que esta actualização volta a insistir em algo do genero


----------



## Iceberg (31 Ago 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Bom, isto em Portugal era simplesmente Catastrófico... sinceramente não desejo, porque não estamos preparados mas confiemos que isto é o GFS a delirar



Desculpem, mas não estou a perceber, preparados para quê ?, 1010 Mb em Portugal, a borrasca atlântica bem lá no Norte, a Oeste das Ilhas Britânicas, não vejo nada de extraordinário nisto, quando muito, uma previsão deste tipo para esses dias:

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, com ocorrência de chuviscos ou períodos de chuva fraca no Norte e Litoral Centro. Vento fraco de SW, sendo moderado no litoral norte. Pequena subida das temperaturas mínimas.

Onde é que está o extraordinário ?


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2006 às 23:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Olhando melhor os mapas e seguindo a trajectória das depressões isto só me faz lembrar uma coisa: uma reprodução da Tempestade Perfeita em 1991. Uma depressão de origem tropical que em deslocação para Noroeste embate com o uma depressão de origem polar com ar extremamente frio em altura resultando disto o monstro que podemos ver....


----------



## Minho (1 Set 2006 às 00:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> Desculpem, mas não estou a perceber, preparados para quê ?, 1010 Mb em Portugal, a borrasca atlântica bem lá no Norte, a Oeste das Ilhas Britânicas, não vejo nada de extraordinário nisto, quando muito, uma previsão deste tipo para esses dias:
> 
> Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, com ocorrência de chuviscos ou períodos de chuva fraca no Norte e Litoral Centro. Vento fraco de SW, sendo moderado no litoral norte. Pequena subida das temperaturas mínimas.
> 
> Onde é que está o extraordinário ?





O extraordinário está no que vem a seguir que a previsão não fornece e é para onde vai a depressão??? Fica bloqueada e vai enchendo o seu núcleo ou por acção do bloqueio dos anticlones a W e E será empurrada para Sul???
Além disso o mar de vento chegaria às costas portuguesas sem qq problema


----------



## LUPER (1 Set 2006 às 00:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Atenção à temperatura de Lamas de Mouro hoje, está simplesmente a cair a pique, ainda podem ter uma geada hoje a cair a este ritmo


----------



## Iceberg (1 Set 2006 às 00:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> O extraordinário está no que vem a seguir que a previsão não fornece e é para onde vai a depressão??? Fica bloqueada e vai enchendo o seu núcleo ou por acção do bloqueio dos anticlones a W e E será empurrada para Sul???
> Além disso o mar de vento chegaria às costas portuguesas sem qq problema



Só uma pequena correcção, se não me levarem a mal, já tinha verificado isso num outro post de outro membro deste forum, quando uma depressão aumenta de intensidade, diz-se "cavando", "está a cavar" e não "enchendo" ou "está a encher", neste último caso quer dizer que a depressão está a perder intensidade, aumentando a sua pressão atmosférica. Desculpem o atrevimento ...


----------



## Minho (1 Set 2006 às 00:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Só mais uma nota de semelhanças, a pressão mínima detectada na *Perfect Storm *foi de 972hPa...


----------



## LUPER (1 Set 2006 às 00:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Basicamente esta ultima actualização foi um confirmar das ultimas, pelo que a credebilidade da mudança a partir de dia 7, é cada vez maior. Este mês está a inclinar-se para poder ser abaixo da média de temperatura e acima da média de precipitação.


----------



## Angelstorm (1 Set 2006 às 00:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Os nossos vizinhos do meteored também estão confusos com esta situação.


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2006 às 02:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

bem os modelos das 18h ja aparece a referida depressao mais a  norte /noroeste do nosso pais mas apresenta-se com uma pressao de 975mb no seu nucleo mas penso que nao devemos ainda dar muita credibilidade a estes modelos  se isto vier a acontecer as ilhas britanicas serao os mais lesados sem duvida.
espero que isto nao passe do "papel" pois uma coisa destas no nosso pais seria muito complicado  





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Set 2006 às 10:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> bem os modelos das 18h ja aparece a referida depressao mais a  norte /noroeste do nosso pais mas apresenta-se com uma pressao de 975mb no seu nucleo mas penso que nao devemos ainda dar muita credibilidade a estes modelos  se isto vier a acontecer as ilhas britanicas serao os mais lesados sem duvida.
> espero que isto nao passe do "papel" pois uma coisa destas no nosso pais seria muito complicado
> 
> Obviamente que seria muito complicado...
> ...


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 11:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A run desta manhã já não apresenta essa depressão também não tinha grandes consequência para nós a não ser uma bandas de chuva 
Penso que tudo irá depender, mais uma vez, do deslocamento do Ant. para Leste e/ou a movimentação dos Açores para SW o que era excelente, agora o ECM mostra o deslocamento de uma depressãoque vem de NW, espero que chegue alguma precipitação suave para o dia 9.
Uma coisa é quase certa o padrão de domínio vai-se alterar, com descida das temperaturas e aumento da humidade nem que ela seja de S  

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...850!pop!od!oper!w_z500t850!2006090100!!!step/


----------



## ACalado (1 Set 2006 às 11:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

bons dias pelos vistos os modelos andam todos baralhados, a depressao hoje ja aparece em latitudes muito superiores as de ontem onde o nosso pais nao ira ser afectado  por isso acho que foi falso alarme.


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2006 às 14:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Os modelos continuam a insistir em por a sul dos açores a curto/médio prazo um sistema tropical pelo menos assim parece pela intensidade da chuva mas principalmente pela lenta deslocação!! 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 15:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Os modelos continuam a insistir em por a sul dos açores a curto/médio prazo um sistema tropical pelo menos assim parece pela intensidade da chuva mas principalmente pela lenta deslocação!!
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html



Mas temo que seja sempre  visivel na saída das 06Z 
Pq se fosse na das 00 ou 12Z ficava mais animado, mas nada está perdido é só aquele ant. vir mais para sul e voilá, aind poderá sobrar para nós algum fluxo extra-tropical.


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2006 às 00:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Na saida das 18h, o GFS mostra já a partir de sexta da próxima semana precipitação e uma clara descida das temperaturas.

Mas acho que já não nos livramos deste fds e duma próxima semana escaldante


----------



## Luis França (2 Set 2006 às 03:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Está a entrar pelo norte (era bom que baixasse para sul)


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2006 às 14:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Não gosto dos modelos a única mudança que se vê mais significativa é a descida das temperaturas para o fim da semana o que já não é nada mau até lá calor calor calor e sol sol sol a chuva prevista a partir do dia 7 cada vez ta menos clara só vejo uns possíveis aguaceiros e muito dispersos e fracos dá a ideia que cada saída mete menos chuva ou estarei a ver mal? O que vejo é de novo para o meio do mes a super depressão(Ernesto)!!! se continuarem a insistir com ela quem sabe se não poderá acontecer!!


----------



## LUPER (2 Set 2006 às 17:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Não gosto dos modelos a única mudança que se vê mais significativa é a descida das temperaturas para o fim da semana o que já não é nada mau até lá calor calor calor e sol sol sol a chuva prevista a partir do dia 7 cada vez ta menos clara só vejo uns possíveis aguaceiros e muito dispersos e fracos dá a ideia que cada saída mete menos chuva ou estarei a ver mal? O que vejo é de novo para o meio do mes a super depressão(Ernesto)!!! se continuarem a insistir com ela quem sabe se não poderá acontecer!!



Os modelos estão muito bons, cada vez tiram mais calor dos proximos dias aqui no norte. Quanto à chuva os ingredientes estão lá para que ela possa acontecer, apenas nos resta esperar. São modelos tipicos de Outubro


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2006 às 23:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Não vejo menos calor para estes dias que ai vem!!! pelo menos para a minha zona! ai ai segunda


----------



## LUPER (2 Set 2006 às 23:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Não vejo menos calor para estes dias que ai vem!!! ai ai segunda



Eu referi-me ao Norte do país, o Sul vai assar mais. Serão apenas 2 ou 3 dias, nada de especial. Quanto a esta saída está a tirar ainda mais calor e a por precipitação.

O A dos Açores está condenado a partir-se a meados da semana, sõa boas noticias


----------



## LUPER (2 Set 2006 às 23:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Esta actualização até ao momento está soberba para o frio e chuva


----------



## Luis França (3 Set 2006 às 14:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Pelos Açores é que deve estar a passar a cavalaria (ventos) e  a infantaria (chuva) hoje ,,,,


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (3 Set 2006 às 15:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Esta é a quarta onda de calor que atinge Portugal este ano. As temperaturas elevadas vão continuar nos próximos dias. Só a partir de quarta-feira é que haverá uma ligeira descida.


----------



## LUPER (3 Set 2006 às 17:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Esta é a quarta onda de calor que atinge Portugal este ano. As temperaturas elevadas vão continuar nos próximos dias. Só a partir de quarta-feira é que haverá uma ligeira descida.



Isso da onda de calor é muito relativo, pq na  minha casa hoje tive 27,1 de máxima e isso não é onda de calor. O pais não é só o Sul, ou melhor Lx e arredores.

Ao falarmos de forma tão generalista temos de ter cuidado, pq não vejo onda de calor em todo o Norte, por muito jeito que isso dê às várias hostes


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2006 às 18:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Tendo em conta a minha máxima de hoje amanha a temperatura teria que subir que era uma coisa parva.. mas os modelos mostram amanha muito calor isso não haja duvida mas o que vale é que é só mesmo amanha   depois já mostra uma descida até ao fim da semana a chuva é que é só mesmo em forma de aguaceiros já é melhor do que nada sorte para aqueles que a vão ver cair que não deve ser o meu caso


----------



## LUPER (3 Set 2006 às 20:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Tendo em conta a minha máxima de hoje amanha a temperatura teria que subir que era uma coisa parva.. mas os modelos mostram amanha muito calor isso não haja duvida mas o que vale é que é só mesmo amanha   depois já mostra uma descida até ao fim da semana a chuva é que é só mesmo em forma de aguaceiros já é melhor do que nada sorte para aqueles que a vão ver cair que não deve ser o meu caso



Os modelos mostram e vai se cumprir a mundaça a partir de dia 7. Reparem que cá em cima temos uma +5, o que é muito bom para esta altura do ano. Essa iso origina máximas inferiores a 20 e minimas abaixo de 10º, o que é muito baixo para o Verão


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 00:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*





Nunca tinha visto este tipo de disposição do A do Açores "enchoriçado" por 2 B impressionantes, alguem já tinha visto?


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2006 às 01:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Gosto de ver o CAPE-LI alto a partir de quarta até sexta vão se dar alguns aguaceiros e estas altas temperaturas que temos nestes dias podem favorecer para que vejamos alguns aguaceiros fortes nessa altura mas mais no interior..para o inicio da outra semana gosto de ver uma depressão junto da costa mas vamos esperar para ver agora que a instabilidade vai aumentar a partir de quarta já não há duvidas vamos ver quanto tempo dura mas pode ser uns bons dias também é bom ver as temperaturas para o fim da semana bastante mais baixas que as de agora na casa dos vinte e poucos graus em todo o pais ou menos no  norte


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 01:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Gosto de ver o CAPE-LI alto a partir de quarta até sexta vão se dar alguns aguaceiros e estas altas temperaturas que temos nestes dias podem favorecer para que vejamos alguns aguaceiros fortes nessa altura mas mais no interior..para o inicio da outra semana gosto de ver uma depressão junto da costa mas vamos esperar para ver agora que a instabilidade vai aumentar a partir de quarta já não há duvidas vamos ver quanto tempo dura mas pode ser uns bons dias também é bom ver as temperaturas para o fim da semana bastante mais baixas que as de agora na casa dos vinte e poucos graus em todo o pais ou menos no  norte



Penso que as temperaturas superiores a 30º acabam já este fds em todo o pais. Espero que a média de Setembro seja bastante boa


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 09:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bom dia!

Gosto muito dos ensembles, especialmente daquele membro verde :
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 09:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

O ECM também coloca um sistema de baixas pressões que vem de NW, assim os modelos estão em consonância entre eles e com as minhas previsões de alteração dos estados de tempo a partir do fim da segunda semana 
Contudo penso que o vento irá ser prejudicial para a vinha, assim como a eventual enchimento da depressão que se poderá verificar devido ao choque térmico
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...850!pop!od!oper!w_z500t850!2006090400!!!step/


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 12:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui está uma possível ameaça, nest altura do ano, se fosse em Novembro os riscos seriam outros, isto ao nível agrícola e turismo.


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 12:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Os modelos são soberbos, frio para a epoca do ano e precipitação a acompanhar. Verifica-se que o A dos Açores está a ganhar tendência para ir para a zona das Cánarias , que bela posição para ele ai ficar para sempre. Precisamos de muita água e frio


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 12:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

As cartas sinópticas!
108h fax charts. 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif 

132h fax charts. 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif

A mudança confirma-se


----------



## Minho (4 Set 2006 às 21:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

E alguém já tem explicação por que o MRF dá-lhe um e outra vez com essa mega depressão???? 960hPa no centro???


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 22:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> E alguém já tem explicação por que o MRF dá-lhe um e outra vez com essa mega depressão???? 960hPa no centro???





Essa coisa anda a aparecer vezes demais para o meu gosto, sabem o que isso pode significar?      .Já saiu mais de 6 actualizações, não é bom augurio


----------



## tozequio (4 Set 2006 às 22:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Se isso realmente acontecesse seria nevadas a cotas muito baixas no Norte da Grã-Bretanha em pleno Verão.


----------



## LUPER (4 Set 2006 às 22:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Se isso realmente acontecesse seria nevadas a cotas muito baixas no Norte da Grã-Bretanha em pleno Verão.



Pois seriam, o que logicamente seria uma consequência directa do aquecimento


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 00:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Esta ultima actualização vêm confirmar as descidas de temperaturas e o inicio do Outono. Quanto à precipitação esta poderá ocorrer a partir de Domingo e poderá ser em boa quantidade.

Novamente a depressão ataca e cada vez mais tem caminho livre para o Norte da P.I. Será que nos atingirá ainda que de leve?Caso se venha a confirmar que ele aparecerá


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 00:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Sim, as temperaturas vão descer mais claramente lá para o fim da semana mas eu estou é preocupado com o dia de amanhã...


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 00:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

O ensemble do Porto, mostra que lá para dia 18 as temperaturas poderão recuperar um pouco, mas penso que será para termos nova queda brusca para o final do mês. Aquela depressão ainda vai dar muito que falar


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 12:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Parece que o Polo Norte está a ficar substancialmente mais frio do que em anos anteriores no que se refere às temperaturas a 850hPa  
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1202.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2005/Rrea00220050906.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2004/Rrea00220040906.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2003/Rrea00220030906.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2002/Rrea00220020906.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2001/Rrea00220010906.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2000/Rrea00220000906.gif

pelo que as próximas semanas serão interessantes para o desenrolar do Outono/Inverno


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2006 às 12:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

É pena o arquivo não possuir dados de todo o Oceano Árctico.
Vamos ver se esta situação é temporária ou vai acentuar-se nas próximas semanas.


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 13:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

As cartas sinópticas e a mudança. 
108h 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif 

132h 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2006 às 13:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> É pena o arquivo não possuir dados de todo o Oceano Árctico.
> Vamos ver se esta situação é temporária ou vai acentuar-se nas próximas semanas.



Tem sim mas só até 1998, vê aqui:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkhavnar.htm


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2006 às 13:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Tem sim mas só até 1998, vê aqui:
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkhavnar.htm



Era mesmo isto


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 18:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

VAMOS TER HUMIDADE NESTE FDS  E POUCA PRECIPITAÇÃO.... DEPOIS VEREMOS NO FIM DA PRÓXIMA SEMANA 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2404.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2524.png


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 18:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> VAMOS TER HUMIDADE NESTE FDS  E POUCA PRECIPITAÇÃO.... DEPOIS VEREMOS NO FIM DA PRÓXIMA SEMANA
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2404.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2524.png



Os modelos quanto a mim estão muito bem encaminhados, estou a gostar do A dos Açores, deixa boas indicações quanto ao futuro da temporada. Podemos ser mesmo varridos por NW impressionantes


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 18:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Então o INM tem chuva no Norte para quinta feira?     Comentários a este facto pf....


----------



## Pedro Canelas (5 Set 2006 às 18:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

Sábado  más datos »»  
   Máxima   Mínima   Viento  
26 ºC  12 ºC    

 Domingo  más datos »»  
   Máxima   Mínima   Viento  
24 ºC  8 ºC    

 Lunes  más datos »»  
   Máxima   Mínima   Viento  
20 ºC  12 ºC    

Reparem nas temperaturas minimas para Lisboa especialmente domingo 

Abraços


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 18:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sábado  más datos »»
> Máxima   Mínima   Viento
> ...



Não deverão andar muito longe disso. É a onda de calor, metam alerta laranja em LX já


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2006 às 18:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sábado  más datos »»
> Máxima   Mínima   Viento
> ...




8ºC de mínima é muito baixo para Setembro.


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 19:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Com 8º habilitam-se a quebrar recorde de minima mais baixa


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2006 às 19:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Então o INM tem chuva no Norte para quinta feira?     Comentários a este facto pf....



Nesse dia a oeste do litoral norte vai se centrar uma pequenina depressão só vejo que seja isso e possa arrastar alguma chuva fraca ou chuviscos até ao litoral norte mas isso é uma possibilidade fraca até lá não me admiro que rectifiquem mas os modelos estão a atrasar a possível chuva já só vejo chuva no inicio da próxima semana e depois no fim da mesma


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 19:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Nesse dia a oeste do litoral norte vai se centrar uma pequenina depressão só vejo que seja isso e possa arrastar alguma chuva fraca ou chuviscos até ao litoral norte mas isso é uma possibilidade fraca até lá não me admiro que rectifiquem mas os modelos estão a atrasar a possível chuva já só vejo chuva no inicio da próxima semana e depois no fim da mesma



Pessoalmente acho que o INM vai enganar-se , não vai cair chuva nenhuma quinta-feira, nem por tormenta localizada isso deverá acontecer


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2006 às 19:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Com 8º habilitam-se a quebrar recorde de minima mais baixa



Para compensar o recorde da máxima


----------



## Pedro Canelas (5 Set 2006 às 19:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Friday
Sep 08 Cloudy
Hi: 28° Lo: 14°
 Cloudy skies. High 82F and low 57F. Winds NW at 15 to 20 mph.
 25% 
Saturday
Sep 09 Cloudy
Hi: 27° Lo: 13°
 Cloudy skies. High 81F and low 55F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph.
 30% 
Sunday
Sep 10 Partly Cloudy
Hi: 23° Lo: 11°
 Partly cloudy skies. High 73F and low 51F.
 35% 
Monday
Sep 11 Sprinkles
Hi: 23° Lo: 14°
 Cloudy with drizzle. High 73F and low 58F.
 75% 

Será o fim do verão?

Abraços


----------



## miguel (5 Set 2006 às 19:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Pessoalmente acho que o INM vai enganar-se , não vai cair chuva nenhuma quinta-feira, nem por tormenta localizada isso deverá acontecer



Francamente acho mais provável uma tormenta muito localizada no interior sul


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 20:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Friday
> Sep 08 Cloudy
> Hi: 28° Lo: 14°
> Cloudy skies. High 82F and low 57F. Winds NW at 15 to 20 mph.
> ...



Sim, para mim acabou hoje o Verão e cheira-me que o Outono será pequeno, daqui por 3 semanas as folhas aqui estarão todas no chão. Vou tirar umas fotos para podermos comparar.


----------



## LUPER (5 Set 2006 às 20:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A minima de Lx em Setembro foi de 10,3º, pelo que podemos ter aqui um caso de quebra de uma temperatura minima em pleno aquecimento global


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2006 às 20:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> A minima de Lx em Setembro foi de 10,3º, pelo que podemos ter aqui um caso de quebra de uma temperatura minima em pleno aquecimento global



Primeiro é necessário que aconteça


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 00:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Mas que bela saída


----------



## Fil (6 Set 2006 às 00:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Primeiro é necessário que aconteça



Pois é, e só para se ter uma ideia de como é dificil chegar a essa temperatura em Setembro em Lx, no ano passado só a 13 de Novembro é que baixou dos 10,3ºC!


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2006 às 00:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

É, parece que finalmente esse anticiclone subtropical começa a mostrar debelitamento com a cisão a permitir a descida das depressões frontais como carneirinhos. Que se cumpra!!!


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 01:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> É, parece que finalmente esse anticiclone subtropical começa a mostrar debelitamento com a cisão a permitir a descida das depressões frontais como carneirinhos. Que se cumpra!!!



Vai ser uma atrás da outra, e elas vêm acompanhadas de frio tambem  . Ainda nos habilitamos a comer com uma vinda da terra verde, que nem vai pedir licença


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 09:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Vai ser uma mostra de água ... para já 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...Europe!pop!od!oper!w_uv_rh!2006090600!!!step/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Set 2006 às 10:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Previsões Marco Guerreiro

Estao esperadas trovoadas e aguaceiros para hoje sul do pais!!

Existem a Este formaçoes em pleno desenvolvimento para esta tarde sendo a desta manha a mais forte que passou por aqui e que esta a ganhar força á chegada de Faro..

No Alentejo tambem tera possibilidades de trovoadas e aguaceiros.

Poderá tambem afectar a Beira Baixa tambem!! A baixa pressao esta situada este de Cadiz e a norte de Tanger!!


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 11:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;8993 disse:
			
		

> Previsões Marco Guerreiro
> 
> Estao esperadas trovoadas e aguaceiros para hoje sul do pais!!
> 
> ...



Boas Marco

Na imagem satélite vê-se que está afectar o oSE do território, mas penso que não será nada de significativo 
Contudo já sabem com são este tipo de situações, muito localizadas e imprevisiveis 
O wind shear em redor deste sector é elevado, mas o que me surpreende é o facto de existir 0 no centro desta formação no Golfo de Cadiz
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7shr.html
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## dj_alex (6 Set 2006 às 11:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Pois é, e só para se ter uma ideia de como é dificil chegar a essa temperatura em Setembro em Lx, no ano passado só a 13 de Novembro é que baixou dos 10,3ºC!



O problema de Lx é a ilha de calor....Por isso acredito bastante que será cada vez mais complicado os records de minimas serem batitos em Lisboa..
Não estou a dizer que não aconteca...

Se nao fosse a ilha de calor, quando nevou este ano em Lisboa, a temperatura minima seriam sem duvida mais baixa...


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 12:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> O problema de Lx é a ilha de calor....Por isso acredito bastante que será cada vez mais complicado os records de minimas serem batitos em Lisboa..
> Não estou a dizer que não aconteca...
> 
> Se nao fosse a ilha de calor, quando nevou este ano em Lisboa, a temperatura minima seriam sem duvida mais baixa...



Mas não só, penso que também é o facto de ser considerada uma área com um elevado indice oceânico


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 12:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Esta ultima saída volta a insistir no mesmo, descida de temperaturas e chuva a partir de segunda-feira de forma mais ou menos generalizada. Esperemos então que se cumpra.

Agora aquelas borrascas podem a qualquer momento fazer-nos uma grande supresa


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 12:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Esta ultima saída volta a insistir no mesmo, descida de temperaturas e chuva a partir de segunda-feira de forma mais ou menos generalizada. Esperemos então que se cumpra.
> 
> Agora aquelas borrascas podem a qualquer momento fazer-nos uma grande supresa




é pena é ser a saída das 06Z 
Espero que venha mais cedo do que o fim da próxima semana, tb por um lado não era bom se viesse em grande quantidade, se for como esta saída tanto melhor 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 17:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Chuva só a partir do dia 10/11 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1204.png


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 18:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bem lá se vai a Vinha para a segunda quinzena 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1684.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1804.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1924.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2044.png

espero que passe ao lado


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 18:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

E para assustar (felizmente ainda falta muito, mas o padrão atmosférico recomenda precaução para este início de Outono)  

Quem tiver vinha é melhor colher, se o ponto de maturação estiver a mais de 80%, que eu acredito que esteja devido ao elevado nº horas de sol.   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3844.png


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 18:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

METEOGRAMA o Porto 
0 A 180H





180 A 384H


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 21:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*




              

Estamos em Novembro ou Setembro?


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2006 às 21:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

O posicionamento do anticiclone sobre a Europa tão para Leste é bom, muito bom mesmo. Podia ficar assim o resto do inverno


----------



## LUPER (6 Set 2006 às 21:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> O posicionamento do anticiclone sobre a Europa tão para Leste é bom, muito bom mesmo. Podia ficar assim o resto do inverno



Ai, ai se ele ficasse assim, o que seria feito de nós           , frio e muita chuva, na neve nem falo


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 09:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> O posicionamento do anticiclone sobre a Europa tão para Leste é bom, muito bom mesmo. Podia ficar assim o resto do inverno



Acho que poderá ser uma possibilidade este Outono, especialmente maia para o meio da estação, paras ser prefeito também poderia surgir um na Gronelândia 

Para já a chuvinha que o ECM mostra é boa...   
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2006090700!!!step/


----------



## Bruno Campos (7 Set 2006 às 09:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> E para assustar (felizmente ainda falta muito, mas o padrão atmosférico recomenda precaução para este início de Outono)
> 
> Quem tiver vinha é melhor colher, se o ponto de maturação estiver a mais de 80%, que eu acredito que esteja devido ao elevado nº horas de sol.
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3844.png



Já avisei o meu pai... Ele keria vindimar só no dia 30, mas eu já lhe disse q pode ser tarde demais... Mas o que é certo, é que principalmente o vinho tinto ainda n atingiu um bom ponto de maturação. 
A chuva deve chegar e vai ficar uns dias...


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 10:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Já avisei o meu pai... Ele keria vindimar só no dia 30, mas eu já lhe disse q pode ser tarde demais... Mas o que é certo, é que principalmente o vinho tinto ainda n atingiu um bom ponto de maturação.
> A chuva deve chegar e vai ficar uns dias...



Bem na parte NW do território pode não não ter atingido a maturação necessária, mas no restante território, principalmente a Sul do Mondego já estarão prontas a colher, senão aguardam da 3ª p/ 4ª semana de Setembro onde provavelmente haverá alguma estabilidade


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 11:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A previsão do ECM é bem diferente do GFS, apenas uma coisa em comum alta pressão na europa de Leste 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## dj_alex (7 Set 2006 às 11:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Mas não só, penso que também é o facto de ser considerada uma área com um elevado indice oceânico



O indice oceânico sempre houve...Quer agora, quer a 40 anos...


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 13:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> O indice oceânico sempre houve...Quer agora, quer a 40 anos...



Não é bem assim, sou da opinião que o indice deve de variara anualmente e não fixar um valor limiar idêntico para sempre... 
Além disso também toda a área envolvente à Grande Lisboa sofreu uma desflorestação enorme e a área de impermeabilização aumentou, pq se é ilha de calor no Verão, também poderá ser ilha de frio se se fizer sentir nebulosidade


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 13:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bem isso só para sonhar o GFS está a flipar  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3724.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3728.png

E as temperaturas na Gronelândia 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn37210.png


----------



## dj_alex (7 Set 2006 às 17:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Além disso também toda a área envolvente à Grande Lisboa sofreu uma desflorestação enorme e a área de impermeabilização aumentou, pq se é ilha de calor no Verão, também poderá ser ilha de frio se se fizer sentir nebulosidade



Não me convences...

Pode inibiar a situação de ilha de calor ou não se desenvolver tanto..mas penso que nunca irás ter uma ilha de frio...



> UHI = urban heat island
> Increases in the amount of cloud cover and wind speeds in excess of 2.0m/s resulted in a statistically significant (95%) reduction in UHI magnitude. The influence of wind in limiting Melbourne's UHI magnitude was greatest during clear to near clear sky conditions. Similarly increases in cloud were most inhibiting to UHI development during calm to low wind speeds. Contour plots of the UHI are presented for the various associations between each category of cloud and wind. These plots enable a clear visual presentation of the most to least favourable conditions for UHI genesis and development. The analyses indicate that low wind speeds and little or no cloud were typically associated with the largest UHI development. Eight octas of cloud and wind speeds in excess of 5.0m/s were usually associated with limited UHI development; however these conditions did not prohibit UHI genesis.


Fonte: http://home.pusan.ac.kr/~imyunkyu/research/about_UHI.html


http://www.geography.uc.edu/~kenhinke/uhi/HinkelEA-IJOC-03.pdf


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 18:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Não me convences...
> 
> Não estou aqui para convencer ninguém!
> 
> ...


----------



## LUPER (7 Set 2006 às 23:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Os modelos estão tão bons, e se isto acontecer?





     . 

Isto é normal no fim do Verão?     

Ou no Inverno, fim do Outono?


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2006 às 00:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Os modelos estão tão bons, e se isto acontecer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É mais típico de Outubro ou Novembro. Tal como esta, de Novembro de 1997.


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 00:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> dj_alex disse:
> 
> 
> > Não me convences...
> ...


----------



## LUPER (8 Set 2006 às 00:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> É mais típico de Outubro ou Novembro. Tal como esta, de Novembro de 1997.



As saidas dos modelos cada vez me fazem mesmo crer que algo mudou no clima, este tipo de saídas é mesmo tipico daquilo que eu estou à espera que começe a acontecer com muita frequencia. Uma nortada destas em Dezembro ou Janeiro deixava tudo branco     . Mas mesmo assim esta ainda deve deixar alguma coisa na torre, caso acontecesse


----------



## Rog (8 Set 2006 às 01:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Que me dizem desta previsão?
Poderá até ser um tempestade tropical, perto da Madeira, não?
É quase certo que daqui a dois três dias esta previsão já era, mas não deixa de alertar para uma situação de risco, mesmo que pequena, de alguma tempestade tropical se direccionar para cá como no ano passado o Delta ou o Vince.


----------



## ACalado (8 Set 2006 às 01:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Que me dizem desta previsão?
> Poderá até ser um tempestade tropical, perto da Madeira, não?
> É quase certo que daqui a dois três dias esta previsão já era, mas não deixa de alertar para uma situação de risco, mesmo que pequena, de alguma tempestade tropical se direccionar para cá como no ano passado o Delta ou o Vince.



ultimamente os modelos andam "doidos" divergem entre si com o passar das horas por isso acho que nao devemos ainda dar muito valor ao que eles indicam pois ainda falta muito tempo, agora uma coisa e certa isto que esta a acontecer nao é por acaso pois penso que este inverno nos trará muitas supresas e sinceramente espero que não nos traga nenhuma tempestade tropical pois o nosso país não está minimamente preparado para lidar com isso, mas quem esta????


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Set 2006 às 10:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

ESTOU REVOLTADO!!! 

Ontem sentei-me a beira rio (Guadiana) para ver uns belos pares de raios que estvam a estalar em Ayamonte!!mesmo por cima da cidade espanhola, que foi lindo de morrer...!!!  

Mas o que me revoltou foi o DEA do IM não ter registado o evento...(nem uma descarga)

Pois quando fui ver, deixou-me revoltado...Será que podemos fiar-nos no DEA do IM??????????????? QUE REVOLTA!!!


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 10:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Seringador disse:
> 
> 
> > Mas em Lisboa por exemplo o que leva a que o indice oceânico se altere de ano para ano???
> ...


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Set 2006 às 10:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Viram a lua cheia ontem???

_*Lua com halo de grande aparato,
É molha certa prá gente de quarto. *_

Podia n ser um halo de grande aparato, mas o q é certo é q o tinha


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 11:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Não se fiem nas saídas dos modelos das 06Z e das 18Z, visto que são os que contêm dados menos relevantes, i.e. são mais de confirmação até  72h e menos fiáveis ap´+os este período, porque o peso de cada variável é diferente da saída das 12 e 00Z 

O ECM  adia mais uma vez a passagem de depressões a sul, contudo do dia 11 e 13 a instabilidade parece assentar, embora a 168h também haja uma boa indicação.
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006090800!!!step/

Gosto des "banner" com o tipo de nebulosidade
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2006090800!!!step/


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 11:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;9132 disse:
			
		

> ESTOU REVOLTADO!!!
> 
> Ontem sentei-me a beira rio (Guadiana) para ver uns belos pares de raios que estvam a estalar em Ayamonte!!mesmo por cima da cidade espanhola, que foi lindo de morrer...!!!
> 
> ...




Por acaso registou!!! 
Ontem de manha qd dizeste que havia trovoada nessa zona fui ver e estavam la no site do IM...Se viste hoje, só la estam os raios a partir das 12h de ontem...

Um abraco


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 11:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> dj_alex disse:
> 
> 
> > Não digo ano para ano, mas por exemplo de 5 em  5 anos, pq a área em redor vai sendo cada vez mais impermeabilizada (indice de impermeabilização), as próprias temperaturas tanto de superfície como ao nível do mar oscilam, a própria influência do Ant. e a predominância de posição, entre outros...
> ...


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 11:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Por acaso registou!!!
> Ontem de manha qd dizeste que havia trovoada nessa zona fui ver e estavam la no site do IM...Se viste hoje, só la estam os raios a partir das 12h de ontem...
> 
> Um abraco



Engraçado eu fui ver ontem e não vi nada


----------



## dj_alex (8 Set 2006 às 12:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Engraçado eu fui ver ontem e não vi nada



foi dia 6 de manha que o Tornado mandou a msg sobre os raios...pensei que fossem os mesmo!!

NO de dia 6 de setembro eles estavam lá...de ontem nao sei


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 13:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas as previsões para os próximos dias 

            Após um último fôlego de Verão teremos uma alteração do padrão atmosférico, com um enfraquecimento do núcleo de altas pressões, que irá permitir uma entrada de alguma influência de baixas pressões de W e mais para o fim da semana de SE, ajudado pelo Anticiclone no leste da Europa, pelo que a probabilidade de ocorrência de alguma precipitação, pelo que passarei a descrever:

*    8 a 10 Setembro*

            Neste FDS teremos uma gradual descida das temperaturas e um aumento de nebulosidade no interior pelo que existirá a possibilidade de trovoadas, especialmente junto ás regiões fronteiriças do território, tanto a Norte como a Leste, diminuindo a probabilidade na madrugada de Domingo. Temperaturas entre os 25 e 30ºC e vento do quadrante NW.

*11 a 15 Setembro*

            A partir da Madrugada de segunda prevê-se a passagem de uma frente fria de fraca actividade, mas que provocará precipitação em forma de aguaceiros a norte do Tejo e junto ao Litoral, que diminuirão de intensidade ao fim da tarde e desaparecerão ao início da noite dia 11. 

            O vento será fraco do quadrante Oeste rodando para NW ao fim do dia, e temperaturas máximas oscilarem entre os 20 e 28ºC

            Dia 12 será um dia inicialmente com céu muito nublado, mais no litoral Norte, ficando pouco nublado ou limpo a partir da tarde, sendo um dia de transição para o dia 13, em que nova frente associada a uma depressão cavada sobre as ilhas britânicas ( no UK é que vão ser elas), poderá provocar aumento de nebulosidade e  possibilidade de precipitação muito débil no NW peninsular para o fim da tarde, sendo que no resto do território permanecerá com nebulosidade. Na madrugada dia 14 a nebulosidade irá permanecer sem grande probabilidade de precipitação, contudo poderá acontecer a NW, sendo que ao fim da manhã a situação estabilizará. 

Neste dia e durante o dia 15 as temperaturas irão subir (max. 25-32º)e  com a ocorrência de nevoeiros matinais e bom estado de tempo.(Boas Notícias para a vinha por enquanto).

A partir desta data na minha opinião a probabilidade para a ocorrência de uma ou outra situação extrema aumenta consideravelmente, tendo em conta o padrão atmosférico que se está a instalar....


----------



## LUPER (8 Set 2006 às 13:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas as previsões para os próximos dias
> 
> Após um último fôlego de Verão teremos uma alteração do padrão atmosférico, com um enfraquecimento do núcleo de altas pressões, que irá permitir uma entrada de alguma influência de baixas pressões de W e mais para o fim da semana de SE, ajudado pelo Anticiclone no leste da Europa, pelo que a probabilidade de ocorrência de alguma precipitação, pelo que passarei a descrever:
> 
> ...




situação extrema de água ou frio?


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 14:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> situação extrema de água ou frio?



Penso que de água e vento, sinceramente só espero que não se concretize
Se assim continuar poderemos ter isso  do  para Novembro 
espero também estar enganado, que venha já em Outubro


----------



## Rog (8 Set 2006 às 14:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Viram a lua cheia ontem???
> 
> _*Lua com halo de grande aparato,
> É molha certa prá gente de quarto. *_
> ...



Curioso, também por cá na Madeira vi esse facto, esse halo à volta da Lua, que acaba por não ser tão vulgar quanto isso


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 16:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Se o modelo Canadiado for cumprido parece que vai chegar o "Armagedon" ao Leste do Canadá!!  

Se aquele anticiclone baixar a sua crista a Norte não sei o que poderá restar...
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs//cmc/2006090700//slp23.png
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs//cmc/2006090700//slp24.png


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 16:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Curioso, também por cá na Madeira vi esse facto, esse halo à volta da Lua, que acaba por não ser tão vulgar quanto isso



Eu não reparei ontem, mas vou estar atento nos próximos dias...

depende do halo se for ao largo não há chuva se for perto aí sim é chuva na certa! 
*"Um círculo na Lua é tão certo que chovesse,
Como o homem algum dia do casamento se arrependesse!"*

Agora no FDS vamos ver um círculo na Lua mais pequeno esse sim é sinal de chuva!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Set 2006 às 17:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

TROVOADAS:

Atençao á depressao vinda de sul que esta a ganhar força!!!

Aki em V.R.S.A as coisas estao a ficar feias ao ponto de grandes cumulonimbos estarem a formar-se de uma hora para a outra!!

A temp da agua do mar esta a 27Cº e a humidade elevada tal como a temperatura, tanto que prevejo uns 26 a 28 graus de minima para V.R.S.A.

Atençao tambem a pequenos funis de vento ou tornados. Sao visiveis pequenas rotaçoes no ceu...debaixo des cumulonimbos que se formam a alta velocidade...

Á muito que nao via nada assim por aqui!!!


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 17:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

De facto parecia que ia abrandar mas está a fortalecer como  
E parece etr alguma actividade 
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1 
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp:surprise:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Set 2006 às 17:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> De facto parecia que ia abrandar mas está a fortalecer como
> E parece etr alguma actividade
> http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp:surprise:



O fortelesimento esta no elevado teor de humidade e calor que se faz sentir a sul ( 32,3Cº) com um vento fresco de nao sei de onde!!!

Nada mais que o ar quente de terra a juntar-se com o ar frio de mar que ate cheira a gelo!!!

Vamos ver no que vai dar...a situaçao nao esta para brincadeiras mas tambem nao esta para grandes panicos!!!


----------



## Seringador (8 Set 2006 às 18:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bom fim de semana e na 2ª a chuva aguarda-nos pelo menos para o NW peninsular, tenho que sair mais cedo de casa, pq já sabem como fica o trânsito quando chove! 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn724.png


----------



## Rog (8 Set 2006 às 22:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Eu não reparei ontem, mas vou estar atento nos próximos dias...
> 
> depende do halo se for ao largo não há chuva se for perto aí sim é chuva na certa!
> *"Um círculo na Lua é tão certo que chovesse,
> ...



Por cá o provérbio é ao contrário, não me recordo bem mas é algo do tipo
"círculo longe chuva perto 
círculo perto chuva longe"
E penso haver um fundo de verdade nesta sabedoria popular senão vejamos:
O halo, dito grande, é uma consequência da refracção da luz nos cristais de gelo num ângulo de 22º. Os cristais de gelo são de nuvens de grandes altitudes, como os cirros - penso que no caso do halo de 22º deve-se a cirro-estratos. Estas nuvens são muitas vezes o prenuncio de um frente, por vezes 24 horas antes, ou seja antevisão de chuva. 
O círculo pequeno já será a refracção da luz em gotas de vapor de água em nuvens mais baixas mas que ainda permitem ver facilmente a lua, serão as nuvens do tipo alto-estratos. Os estratos raramente provocam precepitação.


----------



## Fil (9 Set 2006 às 00:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Também reparei nesse halo ontem á noite e ainda lhe tentei tirar umas fotos mas a minha máquina só tem zoom óptico de 3x, insuficiente  

Amanhã o I.M. prevê trovoadas para o final da tarde no interior e eu vou ficar de olho  

O pior é que a máxima vai continuar alta...


----------



## Minho (9 Set 2006 às 01:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Resumindo, esta semana para mim foi bem mais quente do que estava á espera. Talvez pelo elevado grau de humidade relativa. Felizmente segunda-feira despedimo-nos deste calor. As temperaturas não deverão passar dos 25ºC em praticamente todo o território


----------



## LUPER (9 Set 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bem os modelos apontam para uma semana de tempo fresco, com chuva na terça e quinta para a zona norte.

É uma boa oportunidade para fazer baixar as médias de Setembro, que me parecem que vão ficar abaixo da normal pelo menos na zona norte. 

Os meteogramas estão com tendência a descer em cada saída, o que é muito bom sinal. a +5 está a ser muitas vezes visitada


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (10 Set 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Meteorologia: Trovoada pode voltar segunda-feira 

O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê para segunda-feira céu em geral muito nublado, períodos de chuva a partir do meio da manhã nas regiões do Norte e litoral centro, passando gradualmente a aguaceiros, por vezes acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Set 2006 às 21:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Bem os modelos apontam para uma semana de tempo fresco, com chuva na terça e quinta para a zona norte.
> 
> É uma boa oportunidade para fazer baixar as médias de Setembro, que me parecem que vão ficar abaixo da normal pelo menos na zona norte.
> 
> Os meteogramas estão com tendência a descer em cada saída, o que é muito bom sinal. a +5 está a ser muitas vezes visitada



Não sei se a temperatura vai descer assim tanto esta semana..Pelo menos a Sul do Cabo da roca,  Interior Centro e Sul...Mesmo na região Norte duvido que desca muito...

Esperemos que sim, que ja tou farto deste calor....A minha casa ainda não baixou dos 29ºC...


----------



## LUPER (10 Set 2006 às 21:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Não sei se a temperatura vai descer assim tanto esta semana..Pelo menos a Sul do Cabo da roca,  Interior Centro e Sul...Mesmo na região Norte duvido que desca muito...
> 
> Esperemos que sim, que ja tou farto deste calor....A minha casa ainda não baixou dos 29ºC...



Na minha zona vão baixar concerteza e hoje já se notou, pois tive uma máxima de 25,3º . E amanhã não deve subir mais do que os 23


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2006 às 22:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*





A anomalia tem sido muito elevada e por um período longo. Aqui em Bragança, por exemplo, a média deste mês, até ao dia de hoje, vai em 25ºC quando o normal para Setembro é 18,2ºC. Dificilmente este mês encerrará com um valor próximo da média, mesmo que a partir de agora os dias sejam bem mais frescos.


----------



## LUPER (10 Set 2006 às 22:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> A anomalia tem sido muito elevada e por um período longo. Aqui em Bragança, por exemplo, a média deste mês, até ao dia de hoje, vai em 25ºC quando o normal para Setembro é 18,2ºC. Dificilmente este mês encerrará com um valor próximo da média, mesmo que a partir de agora os dias sejam bem mais frescos.



Se calhar ainda lá vamos, eu estou com uma média de 22,6º e estou à espera de ainda fazer 19º. A minima de hoje por este andar vai ser feita até à 00.00, uma vez que tenho 18,2 e tive 17,7 de minima de madrugada  .Temos de saber esperar, pq a média só se faz no fim


----------



## dj_alex (10 Set 2006 às 22:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Se calhar ainda lá vamos, eu estou com uma média de 22,6º e estou à espera de ainda fazer 19º. A minima de hoje por este andar vai ser feita até à 00.00, uma vez que tenho 18,2 e tive 17,7 de minima de madrugada  .Temos de saber esperar, pq a média só se faz no fim



Não podes falar só por ti Luper..La por teres uma temperatura baixa , o resto não se aplica ao resto de portugal...

Com anomalias de 7ºC acho complicado...


----------



## LUPER (10 Set 2006 às 22:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Não podes falar só por ti Luper..La por teres uma temperatura baixa , o resto não se aplica ao resto de portugal...
> 
> Com anomalias de 7ºC acho complicado...



Eu devo ter um microclima,      , deviam era estudar as médis das cidades costeiras do litoral centro e norte, para verificar quais os desvios da média.


----------



## LUPER (10 Set 2006 às 23:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Já viram o caminho desta actualização?     , muita chuva e para todo o pais a partir de amanhã, a depressão está colocada mais a sul


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 00:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Que bela saída, mais    e as primeiras geadas da epoca a poderem acontecer nas Asturias. Muitas zonas do Norte vão ter minimas abaixo dos 10 já esta semana, o que é muito bom


----------



## Fil (11 Set 2006 às 00:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Que bela saída, mais    e as primeiras geadas da epoca a poderem acontecer nas Asturias. Muitas zonas do Norte vão ter minimas abaixo dos 10 já esta semana, o que é muito bom



Geadas (Tmin < 0ºC) em Espanha já as houve até em Agosto  

Mas esta ultima actualização foi mesmo boa (para nós), ambiente fresco e tempo chuvoso.


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 01:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Geadas (Tmin < 0ºC) em Espanha já as houve até em Agosto
> 
> Mas esta ultima actualização foi mesmo boa (para nós), ambiente fresco e tempo chuvoso.




Eu referia-me a uma bolsita de 0º no mapa de temperaturas do GFS


----------



## Minho (11 Set 2006 às 01:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Sim, para esta semana finalmente aguarda-nos alguma chuva principalmente a norte do País. E o mais importante, as temperaturas, essas irão baixar muito já a partir de amanhã e com nova descida de temperatura para quinta-feira com as máximas a não ultrapassarem os 20ºC


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 01:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Sim, para esta semana finalmente aguarda-nos alguma chuva principalmente a norte do País. E o mais importante, as temperaturas, essas irão baixar muito já a partir de amanhã e com nova descida de temperatura para quinta-feira com as máximas a não ultrapassarem os 20ºC



Ainda vamos fazer uma média abaixo da normal     , só precisamos de 20 dias com máximas inferiores a 20º e minimas abaixo dos 10º    . Pra já os modelos estão com muito bom aspecto, e ainda não perdi a esperança de ver a iso 0 a rondar-nos


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 09:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Ainda vamos fazer uma média abaixo da normal     , só precisamos de 20 dias com máximas inferiores a 20º e minimas abaixo dos 10º    . Pra já os modelos estão com muito bom aspecto, e ainda não perdi a esperança de ver a iso 0 a rondar-nos



Acho que isso não vai acontecer, para já no dia 13 os modelos mostram possibilidade de precipitação que poderá ser interessante 
O ECM foi o mais fiável na semana passada, isto até 168h, e O GFS não apontava precipitação na altura e com a saída das 00Z isso mudou 

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 12:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

As fax charts já sairam

108h 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif 

132h  

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif
Estabilidade


----------



## dj_alex (11 Set 2006 às 12:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Ainda vamos fazer uma média abaixo da normal     , só precisamos de 20 dias com máximas inferiores a 20º e minimas abaixo dos 10º    . Pra já os modelos estão com muito bom aspecto, e ainda não perdi a esperança de ver a iso 0 a rondar-nos



Eu já me contento com chuva...Quando a temperatura...Nahhhhh....


----------



## LUPER (11 Set 2006 às 13:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Eu já me contento com chuva...Quando a temperatura...Nahhhhh....



Eu sei que é quase impossivel, isso verificar-se a nivel da temperatura, mas não custa nada pedir


----------



## Dan (11 Set 2006 às 13:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Ainda vamos fazer uma média abaixo da normal     , só precisamos de 20 dias com máximas inferiores a 20º e minimas abaixo dos 10º    . Pra já os modelos estão com muito bom aspecto, e ainda não perdi a esperança de ver a iso 0 a rondar-nos



20 dias com máximas inferiores a 20ºC, no mês Setembro, até nas Penhas Douradas não seria muito fácil


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 18:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

BOAS,

Parece que temos de aguardar até 4ª por precipitação que se veja, já cairam umas pinguitas, mas nada de especial..... 
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/...D=2006091112_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS

E as temperaturas irão subir a partir do quarto minguante


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 19:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Pela Madeira a chuva parece tardar, talvez mais para os fins de Setembro... A temperatura, essa como na maioria dos anos na Madeira, é mais alta em Setembro que em Agosto.


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Set 2006 às 08:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Aguardamos por uma chuvita amanha... Pelo menos aqui pro norte! 
E que seja melhor que as pingas de ontem


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 09:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Análise diária! 

A Instabilidade está no ar.... para a 2ª quinzena, só espero que se mantenha assim e vá contra as minhas previsões de algum tempo severo, i.e. aquelas depressões cavadas mantenham a trajectória sobre as Ilhas Britânicas, que poderão ser tempestades extremas para aquelas bandas em vez de terem um caminho mais a Sul 
Para aqui espero que se mantenha alguma possibilidade de precipitação para a próxima semana de forma suave. 

o ECM mostra um Atlântico activo com o nucleo de altas pressões a deslocar-se para SW deixando caminho aberto para um jet mais a Sul 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2006091200!!!step/

O GFS diverge um pouco do ECM, mostrando menor instabilidade e com uma subida das temperaturas 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2006091200!!!step/


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 12:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A Oscilação Atl. Norte está com uma tendência ligeiramente positiva 
http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/datnao.asp 
Que destinção entre o GFS e o ECM 
Qual deles vingará, se é que algum o chegará a concretizar-se ao nível da tendência 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 12:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> A Oscilação Atl. Norte está com uma tendência ligeiramente positiva
> http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/datnao.asp
> Que destinção entre o GFS e o ECM
> Qual deles vingará, se é que algum o chegará a concretizar-se ao nível da tendência
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html



Eu estou a gostar muito do ensembles do Porto, cada um parece que coloca as opções cada vez mais para baixo. Neste momento, a probabilidade de termos tempo fresco durante o resto do mês é bastante grande. Ou estarei a ver mal?


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 14:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Eu estou a gostar muito do ensembles do Porto, cada um parece que coloca as opções cada vez mais para baixo. Neste momento, a probabilidade de termos tempo fresco durante o resto do mês é bastante grande. Ou estarei a ver mal?



Sem dúvida Luper é pena que seja a saída  das 06Z, mas acho que ainda vão ficar melhor (é sempre bom ver mais membros a mostrarem chuva, como o vermelho e verde em simultâneo ) sobretudo para a próxima semana à medida que avançamos para a segunda quinzena 
Os modelos não estão a lidar bem com a situação do fluxo tropical, i.e. está demasiado afatado das rotas mais normais e se calhar poderá influenciar negativamente os modelos.
era deste fluxo que falava no tópico de Outono que mais temia para situações tempestuosas nesta estação, vamos a ver se chega alguma na 2ª quinzena 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## tozequio (12 Set 2006 às 14:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*





Que tal o 1ºnevão do ano na Serra da Estrela em Setembro?


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 16:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Que tal o 1ºnevão do ano na Serra da Estrela em Setembro?



Eu diria que seria um bom inicio de epoca. Penso que esta epoca irá ser memorável, os modelos deixam transparecer isso mesmo, muito frio e muita chuva, e grande parte dela em forma sólida e branca


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 17:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Eu diria que seria um bom inicio de epoca. Penso que esta epoca irá ser memorável, os modelos deixam transparecer isso mesmo, muito frio e muita chuva, e grande parte dela em forma sólida e branca



Mas que bela saída das 12, o A dos Açores vai para W e deixa-nos completamente à mercê da chuva e do frio. Continuo a dizer que apenas no fim se faz a média ao mês e que este não deverá ficar onde toda a gente pensa que vai ficar. Tou a ver muitas máximas inferiores a 20 no norte do país.    e minimas bem abaixo dos 10º


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 17:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Mas que bela saída das 12, o A dos Açores vai para W e deixa-nos completamente à mercê da chuva e do frio. Continuo a dizer que apenas no fim se faz a média ao mês e que este não deverá ficar onde toda a gente pensa que vai ficar. Tou a ver muitas máximas inferiores a 20 no norte do país.    e minimas bem abaixo dos 10º



No final fazemos as contas


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 17:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> No final fazemos as contas



Mas Alex, está bem encaminhado ou não segundo os modelos?    , daí até se tornar realidade, vai um longo caminho, mas não custa nada fazer uma forçazinha


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 17:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Gosto da minima de 7 para a Guarda na proxima quinta feira


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 17:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas afinal todo o território irá ser "regado"  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn304.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn364.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn424.png


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 19:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Interessante o ensemble 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2006 às 19:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Pois é amanha vai ser o primeiro dia de chuva generalizada   vai dar para matar um pouco de saudades a actualização dos modelos é boa para o sul tbm  
A UK que aperte os cintos vão ser tempestades umas atrás das outras nos aqui levamos com os restos frentes em fase de dissipação tirando a de amanha!hehe


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 22:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Interessante o ensemble
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png



O que é que eu te tenho dito, os ensembles estão dia apos dia a baixar, temos muitos menbros na ISO 5 e a ISO vai começar a saltar no emsenbles  . Agora se temos isos 5 e 10 com esta facilidades, que isos é que vêm em Janeiro?


----------



## LUPER (12 Set 2006 às 22:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A saida do Europeu é tb excelente no meu ponto de vista   , tudo se compõe para deitar por terra os maus agoiras das médias altas


----------



## Luis França (12 Set 2006 às 23:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*







Estarei a ver bem? Será que vai sobrar um pouquinho daquela tempestade para nós? Sempre dava umas belas fotos ...


----------



## Angelstorm (12 Set 2006 às 23:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Aparentemente vai mesmo sobrar para nós...






Os nossos vizinhos do meteored, além disso, estão desconfiados daquela mancha nebulosa no mediterrâneo...


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2006 às 23:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Muito bom mesmo a arrefecimento dentro das próximas 48 horas. A chuva é que não deverá ser em grande quantidade... mas é melhor que nada


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 23:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Mas Alex, está bem encaminhado ou não segundo os modelos?    , daí até se tornar realidade, vai um longo caminho, mas não custa nada fazer uma forçazinha



Pode estar bem encaminhado nas regiões do Litoral...Do interior..nem lá para o pé...


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2006 às 23:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Eu conto ver cair aqui para as minhas zonas 5 a 10 mm de chuva amanha até ao fim do dia!! não é muito mas é bem melhor do que vi cair aqui este mes até agora 0..


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 10:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

O ECM mostra uma potencial tempestade a 19, que irá afectar fortemente as ilhas Britânica e só espero que mantenha a rora prevista pelo ECM. 
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006091300!!!step/


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 10:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O ECM mostra uma potencial tempestade a 19, que irá afectar fortemente as ilhas Britânica e só espero que mantenha a rora prevista pelo ECM.
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006091300!!!step/



Cheira-me que vamos apanhar com uns bocados desse bicho, ela cada vez mais parece ter uma deslocação mais a Sul, ou não será aasim?  . Os ensembles continuam perfeitos, para a continuação deste tempo até quase final do mês. Um bom sinal para as médias


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 11:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A saída das 06 diz que a malta ainda vai ficar com médias abaixo da normal      , que lindas temperaturas dignas de Novembro, muito bom mesmo. A Serra da Estrela não se vai livrar de umas belas nevadas, e eu estou com tantas saudades dela


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 19:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

Parece uma interessante instabilidadea após as 180h 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 19:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Parece uma interessante instabilidadea após as 180h
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700



A saida das 12h do GFS mete-nos 20mm no porto no dia 17    

Os ensembles cada vez estão melhores


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 21:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Parece uma interessante instabilidadea após as 180h
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2006 às 21:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


>



Essa situação já dava alguma precipitação por aqui


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 22:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Essa situação já dava alguma precipitação por aqui



Oh se dava, era mesmo bom   , para começarmos a encher as barragens


----------



## FSantos (13 Set 2006 às 23:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Previsão de neve nos próximos 3 dias: Pirineus, Picos da Europa e Serra Nevada. 

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ibsnow_next3days.shtml


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2006 às 23:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



FSantos disse:


> Previsão de neve nos próximos 3 dias: Pirineus, Picos da Europa e Serra Nevada.
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ibsnow_next3days.shtml



Interessante, mas julgo ser algo habitual para esta altura do ano a tão elevada altitude.


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 23:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Interessante, mas julgo ser algo habitual para esta altura do ano a tão elevada altitude.



sera que a previsao mudou?? So vejo neve nos pirineus...


----------



## FSantos (13 Set 2006 às 23:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Estão lá uns pontinhos  a verde nos picos da europa e serra nevada, mal se vê, mas estão lá.


----------



## FSantos (13 Set 2006 às 23:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Aqui vai a previsão detalhada:

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Picos-De-Europa.0to3top.shtml

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Sierra-Nevada.0to3top.shtml


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 23:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



FSantos disse:


> Aqui vai a previsão detalhada:
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Picos-De-Europa.0to3top.shtml
> 
> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Sierra-Nevada.0to3top.shtml



oki doki


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 09:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

Já caiu uma boa nevada a leste S. Petersburg 
https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 17:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

O ECM mostra aquela situação extrema que mencionada que poderia ocorrer na 2ª quinzena, por um lado quero que se mantenha assim, mas por outro não 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 09:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas!

Já há muito tempo não via um ensemble tão colorido e preenchido


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 09:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

UAAAHUUUU!!!!!!!!!     

Aqui está a reforçar a Tal situação Extrema!!!!!  
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006091500!!!step/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Set 2006 às 10:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> UAAAHUUUU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Aqui está a reforçar a Tal situação Extrema!!!!!
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006091500!!!step/



HURRICANE A CAMINHO???   

SERÁ???

Chega dia 21 a Portugal???  to a ver bem?? o Sul vai ser o mais atingido!!!


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 10:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> UAAAHUUUU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Aqui está a reforçar a Tal situação Extrema!!!!!
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006091500!!!step/



Todas as outras previsões dão o Gordon a ir para Norte dos Açores e da PI...Será que o ECMWF sabe alguma coisa que nao sabemos, ou anda simplesmente perdido????


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 10:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Se calhar sabem, ou tb poderá ser que estejam a inserir dados mais correctos, pq como já indioquei uma sucessão de forte sistemas no Atl. poderá forçar a posição para Sul ou enfraquecer da alta pressão!


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 11:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Se calhar sabem, ou tb poderá ser que estejam a inserir dados mais correctos, pq como já indioquei uma sucessão de forte sistemas no Atl. poderá forçar a posição para Sul ou enfraquecer da alta pressão!



O A dos açores está muito fraco espere que assim fique para sempre, e que começe a ser o A das Cánarias


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 11:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> O A dos açores está muito fraco espere que assim fique para sempre, e que começe a ser o A das Cánarias



Acho que vai ser uma constante neste Outono, para a semana vou libertar a minha informação da previsão para o Inverno, que vais ser ....


----------



## LUPER (15 Set 2006 às 11:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Acho que vai ser uma constante neste Outono, para a semana vou libertar a minha informação da previsão para o Inverno, que vais ser ....



Quente?


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 11:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Quente?



    

Acho que quente não será...pelo menos tem termos de temperatura


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 11:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Se calhar sabem, ou tb poderá ser que estejam a inserir dados mais correctos, pq como já indioquei uma sucessão de forte sistemas no Atl. poderá forçar a posição para Sul ou enfraquecer da alta pressão!



Não sei...aquela previsão é muito estranha...

O GFS mostra o bixo a passar a Norte dos açores, mas a vir direita ao Norte da PI...

O JMA mostra-o a passar por cima dos açores

O NOGAPS mostra-o a passar a norte do açores tb...

    O melhor é esperar para ver..e eu que vou de fim de semana, só venho domingo e não vou ter net...  

Bahhhh assim não vale!!

Vcs vão todos andar a dizer mal do IM...o Luper a rezar para que haja frio...e eu nao posso estar aqui para mandar vir com vcs    ..Não acho nada bem...


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 12:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Não sei...aquela previsão é muito estranha...
> 
> O GFS mostra o bixo a passar a Norte dos açores, mas a vir direita ao Norte da PI...
> 
> ...



Boas,

Acho que as comparações não muito fiáveis, pq o NOGAPS é o modelo " Louro"   
Uma coisa poderemos afirmar, i.e. Lançar alerta para os Açores, prevenir, pq a consistência é boa e além disso o sistema influência as condições atmosféricas e do mar num raio ainda considerável, pelo que para a navegação é essencial prevenir com antecedência, pq um barco demora mais a chegar a porto seguro!

Para aqui é que devemos de aguadra silenciosos


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Quente?



Temperado.... concerteza poderá ter uns períodos de frio mas em geral será ameno, se calhar o Outono é que terá umas situações mais interessantes em termos de frio...


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acho que as comparações não muito fiáveis, pq o NOGAPS é o modelo " Louro"
> Uma coisa poderemos afirmar, i.e. Lançar alerta para os Açores, prevenir, pq a consistência é boa e além disso o sistema influência as condições atmosféricas e do mar num raio ainda considerável, pelo que para a navegação é essencial prevenir com antecedência, pq um barco demora mais a chegar a porto seguro!
> ...



Pois...vê lá o aviso do IM ontem...      



> 14 de Setembro de 2006
> Autor: IM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 12:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Pois...vê lá o aviso do IM ontem...



Que aviso, achas isso um aviso 
apenas uma nota no site e já tem a indicação desde 3ª feira 
Eu estou a falar de avisos às populações "público", pq devem de ser muitos os açorenos em terra com net, assim como no mar.....  

Parece mesmo que dás a camisola pelo IM


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 12:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Qu
> 
> Parece mesmo que dás a camisola pelo IM



Nao...Estava a mandar vir com eles....percebeste mal...


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 12:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Nao...Estava a mandar vir com eles....percebeste mal...




Percebi, mas a escrita tem destas coisas eu coloquei o  

Fiquei admirado


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 12:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Esta saída 06Z do GFS está a convergir com a do ECM, se se cumprir lá vai a vinha, para quem não a colheu.    

Aqui fica a minha previsão
No Norte a ameaça de precipitação irá mser uma constante, embora de fraca intensidade, irá ficar presente, isto muito pela culpa da rotação do Anticiclone. Açores que está mais para sul, ficando um melhor caminho para a entrada de depressões mais a Sul, o que irá provocar instabilidade com alguma gravidade mais para o fim da próxima semana!



                                                                        Estado Tempo                                                  Temperatura (Território N S)            Vento

Dia 15 – 6ª Feira
 Céu pouco Nublado a Sul e com maiores períodos nebulosidade pela manhã a N, ficando pouco nublado ou limpo, não esperando ocorrência de precipitação
 Temp. Mín.        Temp. Máx.

10 a 15ºC           17 a 25ºC
 Fraco NW

Dia 16 - Sábado
 Céu limpo em todo o território, contudo a partir do meio da tarde, aumento nebulosidade a Norte Mondego, esperando aguaceiros para a noite.
 Temp. Mín.          Temp. Máx.

8 a 15ºC               17 a 25ºC
 Fraco NW depois W

Dia 17 - Domingo
 Possibilidade de aguaceiros a Norte do cabo Carvoeiro e mais frequentes junto ao Litoral até ao fim da tarde.
 Temp. Mín.          Temp. Máx.

12 a 17ºC               20 a 25ºC
 Fraco SW

Dia 18 – 2ª Feira
 Céu muito nublado, principalmente no Norte e por nuvens altas, não se espera precipitação
 Temp. Mín.          Temp. Máx.

10 a 15ºC               22 a 28ºC
 Fraco NW

Dia 19 – 3ª Feira
 Céu pouco nublado, principalmente no Norte e por nuvens altas, não se espera precipitação
 Temp. Mín.          Temp. Máx.

10 a 15ºC               22 a 28ºC
 Fraco NW, moderado no zona Sul

Dia 20 – 4ª Feira
 Aumento nebulosidade a Norte do Mondego e possibilidade períodos chuva para  a tarde e estendendo-se gradualmente ao restante território para o início da Noite
 Temp. Mín.          Temp. Máx.

10 a 15ºC               17 a 24ºC
 Moderado SW, depois Forte (60-70km) a N

Dia 21 – 5ª Feira
 Continuação da Instabilidade, com probabilidade de chuva, mais moderada a Norte durante todo o dia, esperando-se uma melhoria a N para a Noite
 Temp. Mín.          Temp. Máx.

14 a 17ºC               17 a 23ºC
 Fraco SW

Dia 22 – 6ª feira
 Céu pouco nublado a norte do Mondego e muito nublado no Centro e Sul e, com a possibilidade períodos períodos de chuva, em especial no Alentejo e Algarve
 Temp. Mín.          Temp. Máx.

14 a 17ºC               17 a 23ºC
 Fraco W e depois NW


            Estas previsões estarão sujeitas a eventuais alterações, pelo que se deverá de verificar a ocorrência das mesmas, visto tratarem-se de tendências de estado de tempo.


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 14:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Percebi, mas a escrita tem destas coisas eu coloquei o
> 
> Fiquei admirado



Ohh..o IM tem muitas coisas erradas...E sabes a minha opinião sobre isso...


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 14:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Ohh..o IM tem muitas coisas erradas...E sabes a minha opinião sobre isso...



Sim 
Vamos mas é falar do que nos vai chegar... pelo terceiro dia consecutivo o ECM aponta para uma situação de anomalia negativa a 500mb e agora o GFS já apanhou o mesmo padrão!
Preparem-se para a 2ª quinzena tempestuosa e extrema nalguns casos 

Aí vem animação no fórum   
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 14:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Sim
> Vamos mas é falar do que nos vai chegar... pelo terceiro dia consecutivo o ECM aponta para uma situação de anomalia negativa a 500mb e agora o GFS já apanhou o mesmo padrão!
> Preparem-se para a 2ª quinzena tempestuosa e extrema nalguns casos
> 
> [/URL]




Fixe..os modelos estão em sintonia...Finalmente alguma animação..Tou farto deste tempo que nem chove nem deixa chover...


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2006 às 15:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

É bom que venha chuva, o Verão já vai longo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Set 2006 às 15:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Para Todos: e Seringador...tu que tas acompanhar como eu!!!

Preciso de dados sobre o furacao (Gordo) Gordon

Qual acham que vai ser a trajectoria dele?(para ver se corresponde á minha)

Ele vai passar nos Açores...e depoix para onde segue???


Nas minhas fontes entre o dia 21 e 22 preveem a chegada a Portugal!! com que força??(ainda é muito cedo) mas digam-m o que voces tem por ai!!

Se chegar em que zona do pais vai afectar??


Nota: Pra ver se corresponde com o que eu tenho por aqui, mas é bom frizar que podera mudar direcçao!!!ou ate desfazer-se...

Deem-me informaçao que prove o contrario ás minhas perguntas!!


----------



## Santos (15 Set 2006 às 15:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;9884 disse:
			
		

> Para Todos: e Seringador...tu que tas acompanhar como eu!!!
> 
> Preciso de dados sobre o furacao (Gordo) Gordon
> 
> ...



Poderá chegar algo, e mesmo entrar no golfo de Cádiz, mas creio que ainda é cedo


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2006 às 15:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Se chegar a afectar a Península Ibérica, o mais provável que seja já como uma depressão extra-tropical.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Set 2006 às 15:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Santos disse:


> Poderá chegar algo, e mesmo entrar no golfo de Cádiz, mas creio que ainda é cedo



Santos ate ai ja tinha chegado.... 

Pela informaçao que tenho (alem de ser cedo para quaisquer previsoes) o  furacao deve-nos atingir (se atingir) na categoria 1 a 2...e se passar vai atingir o Algarve em cheio...e  alentejo!!

A nao esquecer que a temp. agua. do mar para esses dias ira rondar nesta zona os 24 a 25Cº...percebes a situaçao???

Morrera na zona de Barcelona!!


----------



## Santos (15 Set 2006 às 15:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;9889 disse:
			
		

> Santos ate ai ja tinha chegado....
> 
> Pela informaçao que tenho (alem de ser cedo para quaisquer previsoes) o  furacao deve-nos atingir (se atingir) na categoria 1 a 2...e se passar vai atingir o Algarve em cheio...e  alentejo!!
> 
> ...



Tal e qual ...


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 15:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bem malta...vou de fim de semana...

Ate domingo!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Set 2006 às 15:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Santos disse:


> Tal e qual ...



Esse tal e qual?? tas-me a dar razao??

Esse tipo de fenomenos sao comigo...

Um aparte ( Quando tiver oportunidade meto as fotos da tempestade que fez estragos em ALMERIA(ESP) Porque se formou aki em V.R.S.A.

Sao fotos unicas de uma depressao local...potente tal como atingiu FREIXO DE ESPADA A CINTA

Foi no dia que no topico- ALERTA TEMPESTADE eu lancei a possiblidade de formaçoes repentinas...NAO FALHA!! SOU MUITA BOM!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 15:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Bem malta...vou de fim de semana...
> 
> Ate domingo!!!



Alex! não vás! fica mais um bocadito, vá lá!   Bom fim de semana!  

Quanto ao tema, acho muito pouco provável que nos chegue a atingir e se o fizer será muito provavelmente como extra tropical. Quanto à temp. das águas, será que nessa altura terão mesmo esses valores? Um bocado altos não?


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 16:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Bem malta...vou de fim de semana...
> 
> Ate domingo!!!



Bom FDS e parece que o ECM sempre mostrou mais consistência


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 16:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Alex! não vás! fica mais um bocadito, vá lá!   Bom fim de semana!
> 
> Quanto ao tema, acho muito pouco provável que nos chegue a atingir e se o fizer será muito provavelmente como extra tropical. Quanto à temp. das águas, será que nessa altura terão mesmo esses valores? Um bocado altos não?



Não penso o mesmo, não estou a dizer que irá passar o seu fluxo extratropical directamente pelo nosso território, mas indirectamente se se associar a um depressão poderá fazer estragos, embora sinceramente, acho que vamos ter uns dias animados, principalmente ao ver aquele bloquei no atlântico e o Ant. mais a sul, i.e. no enfiamento da circulação de W face ao seu posicionamento no atlântico


----------



## Angelstorm (15 Set 2006 às 18:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Que é isto??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Set 2006 às 18:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Alex! não vás! fica mais um bocadito, vá lá!   Bom fim de semana!
> 
> Quanto ao tema, acho muito pouco provável que nos chegue a atingir e se o fizer será muito provavelmente como extra tropical. Quanto à temp. das águas, será que nessa altura terão mesmo esses valores? Um bocado altos não?



A temp. da agua do mar na costa sul ira ser um pouco elevada para a epoca devido as correntes de sudoeste. Nem a nortada que se faz sentir esta a esfriar a agua...porque sera?? Sinceramente nao percebo!!

Ainda e muito cedo para dizer se se torna uma depressao Extra-Tropical..e tambem para ver se vai atingir como categoria de furacao ou ate se atinge Portugal...

Pelas fontes acredito que a mae natureza resolveu enviar este embrulho para nos e que nos podera atingir com ventos constantes de 150km/h...  Ou seja categoria 1...

a TEMP. AGUA DO MAR vai ser um factor decisivo ... Os furacoes procuram aguas quentes!!


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 18:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

É Chuvinha  
Espero que se mantenha assim, esta saída não favoreceu a passagem mais a Sul, mas amanhã é outro dia...

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/...D=2006091512_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS
Até Segunda


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Set 2006 às 18:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> É Chuvinha
> Espero que se mantenha assim, esta saída não favoreceu a passagem mais a Sul, mas amanhã é outro dia...
> 
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/...D=2006091512_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS
> Até Segunda



Sim realamente a ser assim a chuvinha passa acima , pode que ainda melhore! BFD Seringador!


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2006 às 21:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Angelstorm disse:


> Que é isto??



Poderão ser efeitos do Gorden. Se o Gorden se tornar uma tempestade tropical, depressão tropical, ou extra-tropical à medida que "desfaz" o centro poderá chegar para Portugal continental e ilhas. Num sistema tropical, mesmo os "restos" podem ser mais fortes que as nossas depressões ditas normais.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2006 às 23:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

olhem só esta actualização vem direitinho a mim nem sei se fique feliz se contente há que aproveitar o momento logo logo devem-no por na UK


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2006 às 00:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> olhem só esta actualização vem direitinho a mim nem sei se fique feliz se contente há que aproveitar o momento logo logo devem-no por na UK



Mas outras previsões também fazem referência a algo um tanto chuvoso no mínimo.


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2006 às 00:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Mas outras previsões também fazem referência a algo um tanto chuvoso no mínimo.



Pois esse é aquele cenário em que a frente suga o gordon para o seu interior e furtale-se bastante, para termos um Portugal todo muito bem regado é a melhor hipótese caso contrario seria mais local e grave também!!


----------



## tozequio (16 Set 2006 às 01:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

De facto o GFS prevê para quinta feira chuvinha em belíssimas quantidades para o Norte, parece que o furacão vai deixar as suas marcas, veremos se directa ou indirectamente...

Já agora, aquela -20 em cima do nosso território para o próximo fim de semana é uma excelente aparição por esta altura


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2006 às 09:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Não acredito muito em previsões com mais de 5 dias, mas... no entanto, se isto vier a ocorrer


----------



## Fil (16 Set 2006 às 14:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

 sinceramente espero que isso não ocorra, coitada da Madeira!


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Set 2006 às 15:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas pessoal!Mais uma vez vos peço a vossa sábia intervenção, uma vez k tudo o que eu vejo pelos modelos pode estar a ser mal interpretado por alguma razão..Acho pouco plausível estar errado,mas a "tempestade" que se vai abater sobre Portugal continental a partir de 5ª feira é quase 100% certa,correcto?Ou então muito vai mudar daqui até la..É preciso saber se posso dar ordem para começar as vindimas,senão lá se vai uma já de si não muito bela colheita!A agricultura portuguesa depende d vós,e as belas pingas que beberemos a cada nevada também!


----------



## LUPER (16 Set 2006 às 16:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas pessoal!Mais uma vez vos peço a vossa sábia intervenção, uma vez k tudo o que eu vejo pelos modelos pode estar a ser mal interpretado por alguma razão..Acho pouco plausível estar errado,mas a "tempestade" que se vai abater sobre Portugal continental a partir de 5ª feira é quase 100% certa,correcto?Ou então muito vai mudar daqui até la..É preciso saber se posso dar ordem para começar as vindimas,senão lá se vai uma já de si não muito bela colheita!A agricultura portuguesa depende d vós,e as belas pingas que beberemos a cada nevada também!



Já avisei familiares meus sobre as vindimas, não podem colher antes do FDS, segundo os modelos no FDS não há nada pra colher, apenas para apnhar do chão


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2006 às 16:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas pessoal!Mais uma vez vos peço a vossa sábia intervenção, uma vez k tudo o que eu vejo pelos modelos pode estar a ser mal interpretado por alguma razão..Acho pouco plausível estar errado,mas a "tempestade" que se vai abater sobre Portugal continental a partir de 5ª feira é quase 100% certa,correcto?Ou então muito vai mudar daqui até la..É preciso saber se posso dar ordem para começar as vindimas,senão lá se vai uma já de si não muito bela colheita!A agricultura portuguesa depende d vós,e as belas pingas que beberemos a cada nevada também!



É necessário muito cuidado para tratar destes modelos e destas previsões que por vezes alteram-se em menos de 12h e a diferença até 5ª é grande, penso que para segunda-feira os dados poderão ser mais concretos e ter uma maior fidelidade. Ter quase 100% de certeza? Dir-lhe-ei 50%, no máximo 60% de hipotese. O furacão Gordon está erratico no Atlântico, é provável que se una a uma frente de tempestade, mas penso ser necessário esperar mais um dia ou dois para melhores certezas, outros dados poderão condicionar estas previsões como um fortalecimento ou não ou deslocamento do Anticiclone dos Açores.
Mas claro, as uvas tendo já uma maturação suficiente, pode o risco de esperar para ver, não compensar. Mas se tiver espaço de manobra, aconselho-o a esperar por dados de segunda.


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 00:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Muito boa essa posição do Anticiclone dos Açores. Está quase no local onde deverá estar para termos um típico inverno....


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 00:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Muito boa essa posição do Anticiclone dos Açores. Está quase no local onde deverá estar para termos um típico inverno....



Ele está fraco não é o mesmo A dos açores que conheci. Espero que fique assim para sempre


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 17:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A concretizar-se as previsões, na tarde de quinta-feira podem cair entre 30 a 35 litros em 6 horas em grande parte do litoral ocidental.


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 17:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bom, a semana será muito animada em termos meteorológicos e será muito rica para os adeptos do aquecimento global erguerem as suas vozes a alertar que isto é só uma amostra do que vem aí!!!! Uma tempestade tropical que é quase certo que vai passar pelo menos sobre o grupo ocidental e as pequenas inundações que vão acontecer no continente durante quinta-feira....


----------



## Seavoices (17 Set 2006 às 17:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Estamos a menos de 96h desse acontecimento e parece-me que não vai haver grandes mudanças e poderemos começar a nos preparar para tudo aquilo que as grandes chuvadas implicam em Portugal.

Transito, Sargetas entupidas e os consequentes lagos no meio das estradas, etc. etc. etc.

Quanto à entrada prevista para Quinta-Feira a mesma é já influencia da tempestade tropical de Terça nos Açores, certo?

Hugs!


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 18:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seavoices disse:


> Estamos a menos de 96h desse acontecimento e parece-me que não vai haver grandes mudanças e poderemos começar a nos preparar para tudo aquilo que as grandes chuvadas implicam em Portugal.
> 
> Transito, Sargetas entupidas e os consequentes lagos no meio das estradas, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...




Olhando para os mapas, penso que os modelos não estão a ter me conta a evolução desse Flash Gordon. A precipitação prevista para quinta-feira tem origem numa depressão polar que irá gerar-se ao largo da costa da Gronelândia... quanto á tempestade tropical desconheço as implicações que possa vir a ter no continente


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 18:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Olhando para os mapas, penso que os modelos não estão a ter me conta a evolução desse Flash Gordon. A precipitação prevista para quinta-feira tem origem numa depressão polar que irá gerar-se ao largo da costa da Gronelândia... quanto á tempestade tropical desconheço as implicações que possa vir a ter no continente



Minho, mas o aquecimeto global não vai transformar o Alentejo e Algarve num deserto? É o que os rapazes do aquecimento dizem, claro que inundações apenas provocam erosão e transformam as zonas em desertos puros. Conhecem os exemplo dos países das monções, que onde muito chove, por isso têm aquelas paisagens do Lawrence da Árabia


----------



## LUPER (17 Set 2006 às 18:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*





O fim da seca no Norte?


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2006 às 19:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> O fim da seca no Norte?



Por aqui, poderá marcar o fim do Verão, pelo menos


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2006 às 19:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Eu pergunto será que a frente teria a mesma força se não interagisse com os restos do gordon? Isto é se chegar a interagir como é obvio terça feira já poderemos saber


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2006 às 20:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Eu pergunto será que a frente teria a mesma força se não interagisse com os restos do gordon? Isto é se chegar a interagir como é obvio terça feira já poderemos saber



Pode perfeitamente interagir, pois a origem das massas de ar é distinta. Uma arrastra ar humido polar e outra ar humido tropical... se à superfície frontal, já por si muito activa, lhe der-mos mais ar quente e húmido mais virulenta se pode tornar... agora tudo depende da trajectória do Gordon e da sua velocidade   com que se vai dissipar...


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2006 às 22:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

As previsões apontam para a integração do Gordon na superfície frontal, o que deverá ocorrer lá para o dia 20.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 23:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Pode perfeitamente interagir, pois a origem das massas de ar é distinta. Uma arrastra ar humido polar e outra ar humido tropical... se à superfície frontal, já por si muito activa, lhe der-mos mais ar quente e húmido mais virulenta se pode tornar... agora tudo depende da trajectória do Gordon e da sua velocidade   com que se vai dissipar...



Podem interagir, mas da luta dos dois, sairá sempre derrotado o de origem tropical, apesar da sua força abismal, águas mais frias, terra ou ventos cruzados nos altos níveis desfazem estes monstros. As frentes, devido à sua estrutura, são mais de "Todo o terreno".


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 10:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Podem interagir, mas da luta dos dois, sairá sempre derrotado o de origem tropical, apesar da sua força abismal, águas mais frias, terra ou ventos cruzados nos altos níveis desfazem estes monstros. As frentes, devido à sua estrutura, são mais de "Todo o terreno".



O problema das tempestades tropicais é o wind shear...coisa que a depressão/frente teve ter  mesmo assim, é como diz o minho..lá vai ar humido tropical para a depressao para ajudar a festa...

Finalmente alguma animação...Já nao era sem tempo...E acho que desta já ninguem nos livra..


----------



## Seringador (18 Set 2006 às 10:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Podem interagir, mas da luta dos dois, sairá sempre derrotado o de origem tropical, apesar da sua força abismal, águas mais frias, terra ou ventos cruzados nos altos níveis desfazem estes monstros. As frentes, devido à sua estrutura, são mais de "Todo o terreno".



Mas já será bom termos esta situação extrema após ene de tempo de apatia  
Na quinta feira as pessoas vão de facto lembrar-se do aquecimento global 
em vez de se lembrarem que no Outono existe grande susceptibilidade de ocorrência deste tipo de situações


----------



## LUPER (18 Set 2006 às 12:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Mas já será bom termos esta situação extrema após ene de tempo de apatia
> Na quinta feira as pessoas vão de facto lembrar-se do aquecimento global
> em vez de se lembrarem que no Outono existe grande susceptibilidade de ocorrência deste tipo de situações



Mas isto é provocado pelo aquecimento global?        . Mas esse não diz que o país vai ficar em seca extrema?    Isto é tudo menos seca. Isto é tempo da Escócia e Irlandas  , ou não?


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 14:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Mas isto é provocado pelo aquecimento global?        . Mas esse não diz que o país vai ficar em seca extrema?    Isto é tudo menos seca. Isto é tempo da Escócia e Irlandas  , ou não?



Não vou comentar....


----------



## LUPER (18 Set 2006 às 14:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Não vou comentar....



Comenta lá, gostava de ver aquele Sr que fez o famoso estudo das alterações no nosso país, a comentar isto.       .

Como todos devem saber a causa chama-se CORRENTE DO GOLFO - GIRO SUBTROPICAL


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 14:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Comenta lá, gostava de ver aquele Sr que fez o famoso estudo das alterações no nosso país, a comentar isto.       .
> 
> Como todos devem saber a causa chama-se CORRENTE DO GOLFO - GIRO SUBTROPICAL



Amanha na 2 (3f dia 19Setembro) as 14h no programa SOCIEDADE CIVIL, vai estar a responder perguntas o Professor Carlos da Camara. Porque não lhe perguntas isso ?? Ele é a pessoa indicada para comentar essa situação...

http://www.igidl.ul.pt/camara.htm


----------



## LUPER (18 Set 2006 às 14:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Amanha na 2 (3f dia 19Setembro) as 14h no programa SOCIEDADE CIVIL, vai estar a responder perguntas o Professor Carlos da Camara. Porque não lhe perguntas isso ?? Ele é a pessoa indicada para comentar essa situação...
> 
> http://www.igidl.ul.pt/camara.htm



Por acaso gostava, é que esta situação é real demais, para estarmos com discussões esteries. Algo está a passar e pouca gente tem a noção da realidade. Se nós "pequenos inventores" não instigarmos os craques quem o irá fazer?


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 14:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Por acaso gostava, é que esta situação é real demais, para estarmos com discussões esteries. Algo está a passar e pouca gente tem a noção da realidade. Se nós "pequenos inventores" não instigarmos os craques quem o irá fazer?



Acho que se pode ligar para lá...Força


----------



## Seringador (18 Set 2006 às 15:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

E não se esqueçam que irá ficar instável até ao fim do mês  
E que tal vos dizia da 2ª quinzena e o fenómeno extremo de chuva e vento,      
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Set 2006 às 16:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Acho que se pode ligar para lá...Força



Ligar acho que não, mas podes participar no blog que têm de consulta online e em directo  

Aqui fica o link do programa:

*Site Sociedade Civil*

E aqui o do blog do programa:

*Blog - Sociedade Civil*

Este é o email que se pode utilizar para colocar perguntas sobre os temas debatidos, recordo que o de amanhã 3ª f, é "_Ameaças Ecológicas_": *sociedade-civil@rtp.pt*

Toca a participar!


----------



## Senador (18 Set 2006 às 21:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas!!! Voltei! 
Começo já por dizer que o IM dá os Açores em Alerta *VERMELHO* por Vento, Chuva, Descargas Eléctricas e Ondas! 
Será exactamente com esta intensidade que vai chegar ao Continente?

Um abraço a todos


----------



## ACalado (18 Set 2006 às 21:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



João Oliveira disse:


> Boas!!! Voltei!
> Começo já por dizer que o IM dá os Açores em Alerta *VERMELHO* por Vento, Chuva, Descargas Eléctricas e Ondas!
> Será exactamente com esta intensidade que vai chegar ao Continente?
> 
> Um abraço a todos



boas não me pareçe que chegue ao continente com tanta intensidade pois irá perder força após a passagem pelos açores devido ao contacto com águas mais frias 
mesmo assim devemos estar bem atentos


----------



## Minho (18 Set 2006 às 22:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



João Oliveira disse:


> Boas!!! Voltei!
> Começo já por dizer que o IM dá os Açores em Alerta *VERMELHO* por Vento, Chuva, Descargas Eléctricas e Ondas!
> Será exactamente com esta intensidade que vai chegar ao Continente?
> 
> Um abraço a todos


Aleluia!! Outro regressado!!! Os bons filhos a casa voltam   

Agora a sério, a situação nos Açores começa a ser preocupante, não faço mesmo a mínima ideia do que a protecção civil está a fazer para minimizar os possíveis danos...


----------



## LUPER (18 Set 2006 às 23:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> boas não me pareçe que chegue ao continente com tanta intensidade pois irá perder força após a passagem pelos açores devido ao contacto com águas mais frias
> mesmo assim devemos estar bem atentos



Mas desde quando 24º são aguas frias para um furacão?


----------



## ACalado (18 Set 2006 às 23:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Mas desde quando 24º são aguas frias para um furacão?



vais ver se nao começa a perder intensidade


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2006 às 23:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Mas desde quando 24º são aguas frias para um furacão?



O ideal é uma temperatura superior a 26ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Set 2006 às 23:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> O ideal é uma temperatura superior a 26ºC.




Sim concordo, mas uns bons 24Cº de temp.da agua, uma humidade acima dos 85% com uma temperatura diurna de 27C é o que basta para este gajo engordar!!


----------



## LUPER (18 Set 2006 às 23:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10208 disse:
			
		

> Sim concordo, mas uns bons 24Cº de temp.da agua, uma humidade acima dos 85% com uma temperatura diurna de 27C é o que basta para este gajo engordar!!



Ora nem mais e ele vai ter, infelizmente, isso até quase à costa portuguesa


----------



## ACalado (18 Set 2006 às 23:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*




a ver vamos


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 09:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

na quinta vamos levar com a frente da depressão em todo território...
E ainda temos de ver o comportamento do Gordan com esta depressão





No porto vai chover mmo muito


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 09:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas, vai haver estragos pelo vento e sobretudo inundações, a olhar par os ensembles, parece que ele vai mesmo afectar a depressão, se for depressão normalmente apelidada 
E reparem que os ensemble no fim mostram um pico poedrá ser a Helen


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 09:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

UUUUHAUUUU!!!!         
O ECM mostra que a depressão pós Açores vai afectar mais o continente do que o GFS mostra, isto em termos de Vento, penso que poderão atingir os 100km e com rajadas que poderão ir até aos 130/140 km/h
Já deveriam de ter em conta esta situação para o território e já estar analisar esta questão como elevado risco para as populações, e vai haver um Storm Surge de 2 a 3 metros, vais er um clássico da tempestade de Fev. de 78, que destruiu o molhes do Porto de Sines, novinho em folha
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...d gust!pop!od!enfo!efi_10fgi!2006091900!!day/


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 10:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> a Helen



Helene


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 10:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Helene



Helene ainda vai dar que falar tambem....SAIMOS DUMA PARA NOS METER-NOS NOUTRA


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 10:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10287 disse:
			
		

> Helene ainda vai dar que falar tambem....SAIMOS DUMA PARA NOS METER-NOS NOUTRA



Será????   Isso seria Histórico


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 10:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Será????   Isso seria Histórico



Vamos ver---nada de precipitaçoes...mas k a Helene esta-me a Parecer Uma CHEIRA CUS TA!!! 

O Gordon deve ter mel no cu!!!


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 10:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Helene



Sim a Helene


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 13:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Que excelente ensemble    
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 14:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Que excelente ensemble
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png



quinta venho de barco pro porto


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Como está o de lisboa???ALguem o mete aqui, que nao me apetece ir a procura dele???


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 14:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Como está o de lisboa???ALguem o mete aqui, que nao me apetece ir a procura dele???



Aqui está era só alterar o nome para Lisboa em alemão  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 14:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Aqui está era só alterar o nome para Lisboa em alemão
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png



Eu bem tentei em ingles...e em portugues...mas a coisa nao funcionou


----------



## Seavoices (19 Set 2006 às 15:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Pelo que me parece nos essembles, a tempestade vai direccionar-me mais a norte e bater com mais força na zona norte do que na zona de Lisboa, embora a intensidade da mesma não seja assim tão diferente entre Lisboa e Porto.

Apenas um pouco inferior!


----------



## ACalado (19 Set 2006 às 15:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seavoices disse:


> Pelo que me parece nos essembles, a tempestade vai direccionar-me mais a norte e bater com mais força na zona norte do que na zona de Lisboa, embora a intensidade da mesma não seja assim tão diferente entre Lisboa e Porto.
> 
> Apenas um pouco inferior!



na minha modesta opiniao o gordon após a passagem pelos açores ira descer de categoria acabando por dissipar-se ao largo do cabo finisterra  penso que nao ira afectar portugal continental


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 16:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Posso estar descansado no Algarve kuanto ao Gordon???


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 16:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10434 disse:
			
		

> Posso estar descansado no Algarve kuanto ao Gordon???



Descansado Descansado, nunca podemos ficar...Mas mais descansado sim


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 16:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Á uma depressao a formar-se no Golfo de cadiz que ainda nao apresenta perigo algum... mas vo ficar debaixo de olho!!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...Sat=msg1&selCanal=ir&selArea=atlan&pesquisa=0

Cuidado... O SAO PEDRO QUER PORTUGAL Á FORÇA!!!


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 16:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Descansado Descansado, nunca podemos ficar...Mas mais descansado sim



Infelizmente para mim ele vai entrar entre Leiria e Aveiro       e está o assunto arrumado


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 16:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> quinta venho de barco pro porto



ou terás que entrar no barco à porta de casa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 16:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Infelizmente para mim ele vai entrar entre Leiria e Aveiro       e está o assunto arrumado




Desculpem la...mas algo me diz que ele vai entrar mais a sul 
E a agua ta muito mais quente a sul que a norte!!! epah!! k mau feeling!!  

K confusao entre os modelos e a minha 'capacidade de prever'

Algo nao esta bem aqui...o Algarve (uma zona Sub-Tropical) Ficar de fora neste evento... hummmm Cheira-me a trampa!!!


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 17:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas  e já começaram a sair...
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn364.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn368.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn424.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn428.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn484.png

Mais uma vez recordo que nos temos de preocupar mais com a precipitação do que com os ventos, e junto à costa existe a possibilidade de desenvolovimento de MCS, devido à presença de uma atmosfera instável à frente do sistema 
Um conhecido Inglês ( Michael Shouler) da Universidade de  Ciências Oceanográficas de Plymouth  sugere mais esta trajectória e penso que tb será esta:  branco é a do UKMO e a Vermelho é aquela que ele acha mais provável ( 
Opiniões Pessoal?


----------



## ACalado (19 Set 2006 às 17:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas  e já começaram a sair...
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn364.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn368.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn424.png
> ...



boas eu ja tinha dito e volto a dizer que o furacão irá dissipar-se junto ao cabo finisterra é a trajectoria mais provável


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 17:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas  e já começaram a sair...
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn364.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn368.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn424.png
> ...



Mas a vermelho é a do NHC tb...por isso...O UKMO esta completamente perdidod...


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 17:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Esta situação não é muito normal, desde 1851 até 2005 9 Furacões afectaram directamente os Açores, só que este é mais instenso do que o último  em 1992 com o "Charlie"


----------



## Snow (19 Set 2006 às 17:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Esta situação não é muito normal, desde 1851 até 2005 9 Furacões afectaram directamente os Açores, só que este é mais instenso do que o último  em 1992 com o "Charlie"



Algo está a mudar no nossso clima. só falta este Inverno ser de muito  e , ou melhor neve


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 17:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Mas a vermelho é a do NHC tb...por isso...O UKMO esta completamente perdidod...



Sim mas o do NHC é em conjunto com o GFDL


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Set 2006 às 17:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Uma sugestao: E que tal o Gordon a seguir a linha dos 25Cº de agua!!!

Acho muito confuso, ele ir para aguas que nao sao dele...AS FRIAS!!

Klaro que nada dura para sempre...mas...

É uma curva muito repentina para norte nao acham???


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Snow disse:


> Algo está a mudar no nossso clima. só falta este Inverno ser de muito  e , ou melhor neve



Está tudo dentro das previsões, o Inverno vi ser muito


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas  e já começaram a sair...
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn364.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn368.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn424.png
> ...



Essa linha a vermelho coloca o Gordon a passar entre São Miguel e Santa Maria. Desta forma, seria o grupo oriental o mais atingido e particularmente Santa Maria.
As previsões do IM colocam o Gordon a passar pelas ilhas do Grupo Central.
Isto faz uma grande diferença, dado que os três grupos estão bem afastados uns dos outros.


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Essa linha a vermelho coloca o Gordon a passar entre São Miguel e Santa Maria. Desta forma, seria o grupo oriental o mais atingido e particularmente Santa Maria.
> As previsões do IM colocam o Gordon a passar pelas ilhas do Grupo Central.
> Isto faz uma grande diferença, dado que os três grupos estão bem afastados uns dos outros.



O Centro é o essencial o IM está a seguir demasiado os modelos e vai ser o grupo mais afectado ... vão ser todos, mais o Ocidental, devido à intensidade 
Além disso poderá passar sobre o central e manter a rota de 40 a 43º N 
Isto é uma opinião e não uma constatação, pelo menos por enquanto 

As imagens mostram já uma ligeira rotação para SSE das Flores
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 18:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A linha da precipitação cada vez está mais alta 
aqui é vão ser os problemas, até amanhã
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 22:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Qual o ensemble com maior precipitação
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
ou http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_La_Coruna_ens.png

PENSO QUE É O PORTO, MAIS UM INDÍCIO QUE PODERÁ PASSAR EM CHEIO PELO NORTE DE PORTUGAL, EM CHEIO É A MAIOR QUANTIDADE DE PRECIPITAÇÃO NAQUELA PARDE ESQUERDA DO SISTEMA  
até amanhã qe isto vai fechar


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Qual o ensemble com maior precipitação
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
> ou http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_La_Coruna_ens.png
> 
> ...



Ha muito tempo que nao via os membros todos tão certinhos ate dia 23 de setembro   isto sim..é uma previsão de jeito...


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 22:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Qual o ensemble com maior precipitação
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
> ou http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_La_Coruna_ens.png
> 
> ...



Esquecí-me até Liaboa tem mais....não sei o que quererá dizer  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## dj_alex (19 Set 2006 às 22:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Esquecí-me até Liaboa tem mais....não sei o que quererá dizer
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png



Agora já seiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Seringador (19 Set 2006 às 22:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

e.... os ventos mais fortes vão assolar o NW Português
actualização das 12:00z do ECM
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!efi_10fgi!2006091912!!relative_archive_date/


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 23:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A chuva é que ninguém tira a todo o território continental


----------



## Snow (19 Set 2006 às 23:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> A chuva é que ninguém tira a todo o território continental



É verdade, e vai ser mesmo muita.


----------



## Seavoices (19 Set 2006 às 23:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Esquecí-me até Liaboa tem mais....não sei o que quererá dizer
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png



Isso quer dizer que existe grande probabilidade de o centro da tempestade passar entre os paralelos 40 e 41 ou seja, entre Lisboa e Porto. Isto porquê? Porque Lisboa, no 39 e Coruna no 41 têm quase o mesmo valor, mas o valor para Lisboa é mais elevado, logo a tendência será para atingir com força o Porto e a parte NW de Portugal e assim se encaminhar para a Corunha.

Seria interessante se houvesse o mesmo essemble para Vigo que deve estar dentro do paralelo 42 e aí daria para precisar se passa abaixo ou acima do Porto

Aveiro será a zona!


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 23:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Snow disse:


> É verdade, e vai ser mesmo muita.



Ai que lá se vão as festas do S. Mateus aqui da cidade!!  
Vou comprar umas boas galochas, daquelas dos pescadores que dão até à cintura!


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 23:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Não acredito que os modelos GFS ou ECM tenham em conta o furacão... se não vejamos:







Veêm o fucacão? Está sinalizado com um mero T, quase que como de uma depressão nas camadas baixas se tratasse... devia ter no centro 980hpA, mas nem vê-lo. 

Por isso, penso que a chuva prevista está somente relacionada com a superfície frontal dessa super mega depressão.... por isso, esta previsão é optimista em termos de quantidade de chuva pois não tem em conta possíveis  iinteracções do Gordon/depressão.... o que acontecerá quando essa frente fria elevar essa mas de ar tão quente e húmida????


Que acham???


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 23:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Não acredito que os modelos GFS ou ECM tenham em conta o furacão... se não vejamos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tens toda a razão do mundo. Tb ja tinha pensado nisso.


----------



## ACalado (19 Set 2006 às 23:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Não acredito que os modelos GFS ou ECM tenham em conta o furacão... se não vejamos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tou totalmente de acordo ctg penso que a precipitação e muito optimista, e tb penso e tenho-o dito durante o dia que o furação nada tem a haver com estes modelos a nivel de precipitação pois para mim o furacão ira dissipar-se ao largo do cabo finisterra e se afectar o nosso territorio será apenas na zona de viana do castelo. é apenas uma opinião minha


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Set 2006 às 23:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

E o que acham do dia d amanha?Verdadeira bonança antes da tempestade..


----------



## ACalado (19 Set 2006 às 23:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> E o que acham do dia d amanha?Verdadeira bonança antes da tempestade..



penso que amanha será um dia calmo ate ao anoitecer pois ai o céu irá ficar encoberto e durante a madrugada irá começar a cair as primeiras gotas  mas é de realçar que esta frente é muito activa


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 23:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Depois do almoço irá começar o veno a aumentar de velocidade


----------



## LUPER (19 Set 2006 às 23:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A previsão que o INM coloca para quinta feira é patetica, aguaceiros. Como é isto possivel, ninguem vê que os homens tão a dormir?


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 00:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> A previsão que o INM coloca para quinta feira é patetica, aguaceiros. Como é isto possivel, ninguem vê que os homens tão a dormir?



Esse IM não aprende com os erros  

Já para não falar na intensidade do vento, que é perfeitamente rídicula


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 00:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> A previsão que o INM coloca para quinta feira é patetica, aguaceiros. Como é isto possivel, ninguem vê que os homens tão a dormir?



tb estava agora a ver o mesmo enfim o que havemos de fazer


----------



## Snow (20 Set 2006 às 00:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Sinceramente, axo que umas aulas de meteorologia dadas aki pelo forum não lhes fazia mal nenhum. Portugal ficaria grato 
Ja para nao falar nos alertas, Portugal pintado de verde e a nossa vizinha de amarelo


----------



## LUPER (20 Set 2006 às 00:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Snow disse:


> Sinceramente, axo que umas aulas de meteorologia dadas aki pelo forum não lhes fazia mal nenhum. Portugal ficaria grato
> Ja para nao falar nos alertas, Portugal pintado de verde e a nossa vizinha de amarelo



Amarelo ou laranja  ???


----------



## Fil (20 Set 2006 às 00:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A previsão do IM para 5º que está no mapa foi feita ás 14:44, quando voltarem a actualizar a previsão vai mudar, e muito! Olhem a previsão descritiva:



> Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir
> da tarde.
> Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando forte (36 a 55 km/h), com rajadas até 90 km/h, nas regiões do Litoral Oeste, enfraquecendo a partir da tarde para fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h). Nas terras altas, o vento será forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) de sul, com rajadas até 100 km/h, enfraquecendo gradualmente a partir da tarde para moderado a forte
> (25 a 45 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas até 65 km/h.
> ...



Muito mais de acorde com a realidade


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 00:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Parece cada vez mais complicado prever a direcção e a força com que o furacão vai chegar à Península Ibérica. Uns modelos apontam para que o furacão, ou o que resta dele, nem sequer chegue a tocar na Península, outros indicam que vai passar muito próximo da fronteira entre o norte de Portugal e a Galiza, mas o curioso é que o ensemble do Porto prevê mais precipitação que o da Corunha. 

Já para não falar que não temos grande ideia do que vai acontecer com a interacção entre o ar tropical húmido do furacão e o ar polar da frente que nos vai afectar quina feita. Diria que o risco de tornados também não é de excluir  

Acho que o melhor é mesmo esperar por amanhã, mas parece-me que tudo pode mudar repentinamente, já que o furacão parece muito instável (a trajectória sobre São Miguel, inesperada, parece confirmar isso).

Boas noites que espera-me um longo dia amanhã.


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 00:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Finalmente alguma precipitação por aqui  Este mês ainda não caiu nada.


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 00:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> A previsão do IM para 5º que está no mapa foi feita ás 14:44, quando voltarem a actualizar a previsão vai mudar, e muito! Olhem a previsão descritiva:
> 
> 
> 
> Muito mais de acorde com a realidade



Ainda assim parece-me que os efeitos vão ser mais devastadores do que os aí indicados, oxalá me engane


----------



## Fil (20 Set 2006 às 00:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Olhem só o modelo de precipitação do MeteoGalicia:

http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=12&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 00:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

É absolutamente colossal!Incrivel tb é a previsão do tamanho das ondas ate ao meio dia d amanha no grupo central dos Açores entre 12 e 16m!!Devem-se sakar umas belas fotos...!!


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 00:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Olhem só o modelo de precipitação do MeteoGalicia:
> 
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=12&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim


Brutal! 10 litros por hora ou mais em todo o continente!!


----------



## ACalado (20 Set 2006 às 01:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

bem vou-me deitar faço um comentário final e após o directo feito na sic noticias penso que o dramatismo dado ao furacao já não se ira concretizar pois esta a perder imensa força neste momento já e uma tempestade extra tropical portanto o pior cénario já nao se irá concretizar  
abraços a todos e ate amanha


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 09:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seavoices disse:


> Isso quer dizer que existe grande probabilidade de o centro da tempestade passar entre os paralelos 40 e 41 ou seja, entre Lisboa e Porto. Isto porquê? Porque Lisboa, no 39 e Coruna no 41 têm quase o mesmo valor, mas o valor para Lisboa é mais elevado, logo a tendência será para atingir com força o Porto e a parte NW de Portugal e assim se encaminhar para a Corunha.
> 
> Seria interessante se houvesse o mesmo essemble para Vigo que deve estar dentro do paralelo 42 e aí daria para precisar se passa abaixo ou acima do Porto
> 
> Aveiro será a zona!



Boas Seavoices é isso mesmo


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 09:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bem na N Europa uma anomalia positiva das temperaturas e no Sul ligeiramente negativa,
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...perature!pop!od!enfo!efi_2ti!2006092000!!day/


----------



## Seavoices (20 Set 2006 às 10:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Bem na N Europa uma anomalia positiva das temperaturas e no Sul ligeiramente negativa,
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...perature!pop!od!enfo!efi_2ti!2006092000!!day/



As próximas 6 horas serão importantes para sabermos a deslocação da tempestado ao longo do atlântico. O que me parece é que a tempestade não se deslocará muito mais para norte e se dirigirá quase sempre para Este.

Essa anomalia é suficientemente significativa para provocar o deslocamento para NE da tempestade?


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 12:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seavoices disse:


> As próximas 6 horas serão importantes para sabermos a deslocação da tempestado ao longo do atlântico. O que me parece é que a tempestade não se deslocará muito mais para norte e se dirigirá quase sempre para Este.
> 
> Essa anomalia é suficientemente significativa para provocar o deslocamento para NE da tempestade?


Sim é um dos factores, mas acho mais importante a tendência negativa do Wind Shear a Leste e SE de Portugal que irá fazer com que o arrastamento da TS Gordon pela depressão se façla para NE, ao longo da costa Portuguesa, entrando depois ccom maior intensidade a NW 
As precipitações na saída das 06z mostra muita precipitação à mesma

Mas existe uma diferença no UKMO em relação a Ontem, senão reparem
Dia 19
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006091912/slp5.png
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006091912/slp6.png
Dia 20
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006092000/slp5.png
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/tcgengifs/ukm/2006092000/slp6.png

Uma separação destinta das depressões, sendo que o arrastamento não é assim tão evidente  
bem ficamos  ou não


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Set 2006 às 12:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas!Bem,estimo a entrada das primeiras nuvens em Portugal Continental lá para as 2 da tarde...Já trarão ventos mais fortes tb?A temperatura da agua do mar ta a subir em todo o territorio nacional...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 15:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

O Gordon segundo os modelos e depois do enfraquecimento em aguas frias, esta entar em aguas mais calidas...Parece-me que esta a ganhar força!! O tal Reload de que falei!! so preciso da precisao dos ventos!! Preciso de um site preciso sobre a intesidade do vento por favor!!


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 15:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10750 disse:
			
		

> O Gordon segundo os modelos e depois do enfraquecimento em aguas frias, esta entar em aguas mais calidas...Parece-me que esta a ganhar força!! O tal Reload de que falei!! so preciso da precisao dos ventos!! Preciso de um site preciso sobre a intesidade do vento por favor!!



nao tenho a imagem do QuikScat actualizada...se a conseguir arranjar meto-a no outro topic do furacao...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 15:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> nao tenho a imagem do QuikScat actualizada...se a conseguir arranjar meto-a no outro topic do furacao...



Vai aqui e veras que ele ganha força:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-ir2.html:D


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 15:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;10753 disse:
			
		

> Vai aqui e veras que ele ganha força:
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-ir2.html:D


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 17:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Tenho uma pergunta "leiga" a fazer sobre o que se vai desenrolar esta madrugada. Será que a intensidade dos ventos e da chuva, pelo menos no litoral norte, será tão ou mais intensa como a que ocorreu no dia 30 de Novembro de 2000 (aliás, todo o Inverno foi bastante tempestuoso)? Lembro-me que nesse dia havia vários troncos de árvores aqui por Gaia caídas, recordo-me bastante bem que grande parte da cidade ficou sem electricidade por algumas horas, na minha zona durou mais de 1 dia sem electricidade.

Gostava que me conseguissem "comparar" estas 2 situações, se possível, para ficar com uma ideia mais aproximada do que realmente vem aí.


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 17:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Tenho uma pergunta "leiga" a fazer sobre o que se vai desenrolar esta madrugada. Será que a intensidade dos ventos e da chuva, pelo menos no litoral norte, será tão ou mais intensa como a que ocorreu no dia 30 de Novembro de 2000 (aliás, todo o Inverno foi bastante tempestuoso)? Lembro-me que nesse dia havia vários troncos de árvores aqui por Gaia caídas, recordo-me bastante bem que grande parte da cidade ficou sem electricidade por algumas horas, na minha zona durou mais de 1 dia sem electricidade.
> 
> Gostava que me conseguissem "comparar" estas 2 situações, se possível, para ficar com uma ideia mais aproximada do que realmente vem aí.




Na minha opinião têm semelhanças, uma das quais será um jet stream com amesma orientação, mas menos intenso, embora com uma latitude diferente mas um efeito semelhante, no que se refere à saída na esquerda do jacto na depressão.

em 2000 tinhamos:




Agora temos
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn121.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 17:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

IM?? Imaginem a revolta!!! 

Alerta Laranja para Andaluzia

Para o Algarve---NIKLES ...VERDE COMO UM DIA DE SOL!!! UM GRANDE MONTE DE - - - - - PARA O IM!!!


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 17:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

E já sairam:
Precipitação
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn184.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn244.html


Os Ventos vão ser mais fortes nas próximas 18h e podem ser localmente fortes devido ao potencial desenvolvimento de MCS - Mesoscale Covective System (exemplo de perfil atmosférico : http://diana.oce.orst.edu/cmoweb/micro/images/e9608/bb2lineA-mcs.gif )

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn128.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn188.html


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 17:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

qual era aquela pagina de tempo severo para a europa???


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 17:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Eu continuo a achar que vai entrar mais a sul que a Galiza e nesse caso pode entrar por onde está em alerta amarelo quando os galegos tem vermelho pelo que li algures!Isto até dá nervos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 17:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Eu continuo a achar que vai entrar mais a sul que a Galiza e nesse caso pode entrar por onde está em alerta amarelo quando os galegos tem vermelho pelo que li algures!Isto até dá nervos



E disso que to á espera...


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 18:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> qual era aquela pagina de tempo severo para a europa???



É o ESTOFEX, já fui ver de manhã, mas eles não mencionam nada, agora não sei 

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 18:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Reparem na quantidade de precipitação, mm a umas horas os modelos estão confusos, pelo que a precipitação poderá ser o factor de risco e ventos locais forte em todo o Litoral  e para o FDS tb vai estar bom para ficar em casa  
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700


----------



## joao matias (20 Set 2006 às 19:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Em 1º lugar gostaria de dizer que interesso-me por assuntos relacionados com a  meteorologia.Relativamente ao estado do tempo actual em portugal continental, em meu ver não se adivinha nada de bom, ou seja, uma de depressão tropical com uma superficie frontal fria...não me cheira no entanto o aspecto pode não corresponder a uma tempestade. A imagem de satelite das 17:00 horas mostra que há algo ainda escondido no meio da frente fria.
Outro aspecto, parece que afinal todo o portugal será atingido da mesma maneira.


----------



## joao matias (20 Set 2006 às 19:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

-Relativamente ao furacao Helene, esse mete respeito e não parece enfraquecer o que quer dizer que temos que contar com ele.

    -Até ontem as previsões da sua trajectória indicavam um rumo para oeste/noroeste mas agora já não é bem assim.Os modelos são previsões baseadas na previsibilidade, calculos estatisticos, etc mas são só previsões.Aliás está em boa forma,não sei qual é a sua categoria mas concerteza que já deve ser 3.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 20:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> É o ESTOFEX, já fui ver de manhã, mas eles não mencionam nada, agora não sei
> 
> http://www.estofex.org/



obrigadao!!


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 20:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Impressionante como o ar do Gordon foi projectado para cima ao ser apanhado pela superfície central. Observem o bordo norte do Gordon e os Cbs brutais que criou....


http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2006 às 20:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Vejam isto


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 21:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Impressionante como o ar do Gordon foi projectado para cima ao ser apanhado pela superfície central. Observem o bordo norte do Gordon e os Cbs brutais que criou....
> 
> 
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



dá uma sensação de 3D fantastica...


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2006 às 21:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Há um dos modelos que dá uma trajectória até a China


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2006 às 21:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

E que vos parece?
A mim dá-me a sensação de entrar na zona Aveiro/Porto.

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t2/loop-avn.html


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 21:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Por acaso parece-me que vai acabar por entrar pela Galiza, mas muito provavelmente mais a sul do que o previsto.


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 21:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Angelstorm disse:


> Vejam isto



Espectacular... Aquela extensão do tecto da frente é impressionte parece quase uma super-célula


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 21:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

metem sempre a fonte das imagens, textos, etc... sff...


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2006 às 21:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Eu tbm acho que vai entrar pela zona do porto como sempre disse que ia entrar mais a sul do que o previsto não entendo como o IM diz tão categoricamente que vai para a Galiza mesmo à pouco vi mapas mostrados por uma metrologista não concordo nada vi só muito chuva na zona da Galiza quando vai ser toda mais a baixo na nossa costa.Só vejo que vá mais para norte se houver alguma coisa que não estou a apanhar!!!


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2006 às 21:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Eu tbm acho que vai entrar pela zona do porto como sempre disse que ia entrar mais a sul do que o previsto não entendo como o IM diz tão categoricamente que vai para a Galiza mesmo à pouco vi mapas mostrados por uma metrologista não concordo nada vi só muito chuva na zona da Galiza quando vai ser toda mais a baixo na nossa costa.Só vejo que vá mais para norte se houver alguma coisa que não estou a apanhar!!!



Bom, entrar pela Galiza a esta hora só se tropeçar numa casca de banana de deslize para norte


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 21:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Eu tbm acho que vai entrar pela zona do porto como sempre disse que ia entrar mais a sul do que o previsto não entendo como o IM diz tão categoricamente que vai para a Galiza mesmo à pouco vi mapas mostrados por uma metrologista não concordo nada vi só muito chuva na zona da Galiza quando vai ser toda mais a baixo na nossa costa.Só vejo que vá mais para norte se houver alguma coisa que não estou a apanhar!!!



Pelo que tenho visto, os modelos não colocam o centro de Gordon a entrar em nenhum local da Península, apenas passa junto à costa.


----------



## tozequio (20 Set 2006 às 21:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Por estranho que possa parecer, e pelo que tenho visto no meteored, o que resta do Gordon parece ter baixado ligeiramente de latitude na última actualização .  

E por lá também há quem defenda que ele vai entrar pelo Norte de Portugal, vamos lá a ver o que acontece.... 

21:15 horas latitude 38,60 º  longitude 18,35 º
21:45 horas latitude 38,70 º  longitude 18,05 º
22:15 horas latitude 38,58 º  longitude 17,84 º


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2006 às 21:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Por estranho que possa parecer, e pelo que tenho visto no meteored, o que resta do Gordon parece ter baixado ligeiramente de latitude na última actualização .
> 
> E por lá também há quem defenda que ele vai entrar pelo Norte de Portugal, vamos lá a ver o que acontece....
> 
> ...



Independentemente do local onde entre, a maior parte dos "estragos" serão devidos à passagem da superfície frontal que vai afectar uma área bem vasta.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 22:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Independentemente do local onde entre, a maior parte dos "estragos" serão devidos à passagem da superfície frontal que vai afectar uma área bem vasta.



acho que vai passar mais a norte de portugal...vamos ser afectados pela frente..e aí vai ser uma carga de água de todo o tamanho


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 12:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Nem com esta precipitação a humidade no solo se altera, está mesmo sequinha a terra! 
http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/soil4.html

Mas isso vai mudar este Outono/Inverno


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 15:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Nem com esta precipitação a humidade no solo se altera, está mesmo sequinha a terra!
> http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/soil4.html
> 
> Mas isso vai mudar este Outono/Inverno



Seringador, diz-me a experiência d~e outros anos, que este tipo de precipitação muito forte num curto intervalo de tempo, não é muito retida pelos solos, é muito benvinda sim para as barragens e albufeiras.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 15:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Seringador, diz-me a experiência d~e outros anos, que este tipo de precipitação muito forte num curto intervalo de tempo, não é muito retida pelos solos, é muito benvinda sim para as barragens e albufeiras.



Ainda por cima não chovendo de jeito à tanto tempo....


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 16:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Seringador, diz-me a experiência d~e outros anos, que este tipo de precipitação muito forte num curto intervalo de tempo, não é muito retida pelos solos, é muito benvinda sim para as barragens e albufeiras.



Sim Kim, a franja capilar fica logo saturada e a escorrência superficial é quase total ao fim de pouco tempo, aqui a erosão por salpico é grande, então nas áreas ardidas a perda de solo é enorme,


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 16:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Que bonitos ensembles até choro de alegria    
claro que no Porto é sempre mais ilustrado 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 16:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Que bonitos ensembles até choro de alegria
> claro que no Porto é sempre mais ilustrado
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png



Lisboa
 Thu 21 Sep 13:00 no report  - 
 Thu 21 Sep 07:00 13 l/m2 last 12 hrs 


Porto 
 Thu 21 Sep 13:00 1 l/m2 last 6 hrs rain 
 Thu 21 Sep 07:00 6 l/m2 last 12 hrs rain 

Acabou por chover mais em Lisboa do que no Porto, ao contrario do que os modelos davam...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Set 2006 às 16:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Esta haver movimentaçao cruzada... Nuvens em direcçao NE e as mais baixas para SE

Nao to a gostar disto... Ate atrofia os olhos!!


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 16:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Lisboa
> Thu 21 Sep 13:00 no report  -
> Thu 21 Sep 07:00 13 l/m2 last 12 hrs
> 
> ...



estava a referir-me ao que ainda vem, por esses valore choveu mais aí de facto, apanhou maior comprimento da depressão no seu fluxo de S para norte


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2006 às 17:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> estava a referir-me ao que ainda vem, por esses valore choveu mais aí de facto, apanhou maior comprimento da depressão no seu fluxo de S para norte



por falar no que ai vem e mudando um pouco de tema, seringador qual a tua aposta para que mês cairá a primeira nevada em portugal ?  
espero que seja bem cedo pois já ando com saudades daquelas noites malucas aqui no forum


----------



## João (21 Set 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

E eu tb! 
Será q terei neve este ano novamente à minha porta Seringador!!?? 
É q alem do prazer q tenho em presenciar tal capricho da natureza tb é uma bela ajuda para o meu negócio! 
Possuo uma loja de fotografia
Por Montemor caiu uma bela chuvada de manhã e lá tivemos q ir tirar umas fotos a pequenas inundações q houve nalgumas habitações velhas!


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 18:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> por falar no que ai vem e mudando um pouco de tema, seringador qual a tua aposta para que mês cairá a primeira nevada em portugal ?
> espero que seja bem cedo pois já ando com saudades daquelas noites malucas aqui no forum



Algo me diz que não vai ser tão cedo....  talvez na última semana de Novembro, 
antes não estou com grandes esperanças,prevejo um ano  semelhante ao de 2000/2001, se calhar com menos intensidade mas que vai ser com precipitação acima do normal isso vai, pelo menos o Outono 

A ver vamos, senão ainda sou acusado de futurologista    
Na 1ª seman de outubro lanço a minha previsão para o Inverno


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 18:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Algo me diz que não vai ser tão cedo....  talvez na última semana de Novembro,
> antes não estou com grandes esperanças,prevejo um ano  semelhante ao de 2000/2001, se calhar com menos intensidade mas que vai ser com precipitação acima do normal isso vai, pelo menos o Outono
> 
> A ver vamos, senão ainda sou acusado de futurologista
> Na 1ª seman de outubro lanço a minha previsão para o Inverno



Nota:, Obviamente que a serra da Estrela poderá ter mais cedo, mas mesmo assim não sei não


----------



## LUPER (21 Set 2006 às 18:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Nota:, Obviamente que a serra da Estrela poderá ter mais cedo, mas mesmo assim não sei não



Tás mesmo pessimista, a Serra da Estrela tendo uma -20 com uma +2 já neva e bem, ou não? No inicio de Outubro (1º quinzena) temos essas condições reunidas.

Aponto que em Outubro a serra da estrela fique bem branca e que o caramulo seja logo no inicio de novembro


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 18:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Tás mesmo pessimista, a Serra da Estrela tendo uma -20 com uma +2 já neva e bem, ou não? No inicio de Outubro (1º quinzena) temos essas condições reunidas.
> 
> Aponto que em Outubro a serra da estrela fique bem branca e que o caramulo seja logo no inicio de novembro




optimista como sempre      

Andas muito desaparecido Luper...td bem por aí??


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 18:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Tás mesmo pessimista, a Serra da Estrela tendo uma -20 com uma +2 já neva e bem, ou não? No inicio de Outubro (1º quinzena) temos essas condições reunidas.
> 
> Aponto que em Outubro a serra da estrela fique bem branca e que o caramulo seja logo no inicio de novembro



Deus te ouça!


----------



## LUPER (21 Set 2006 às 18:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> optimista como sempre
> 
> Andas muito desaparecido Luper...td bem por aí??



O trabalho não me larga      . O optimismo faz parte da vida e além disso o Inverno ainda não me saiu fora da minha previsão   , como tal, estou optimista. 

Gosto dos ensembles, são um bom prenuncio de um grande e longo Inverno   . O artico já tem -40 prontas para nos chegarem em -30 no mês de Novembro.


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 18:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Gosto dos ensembles, são um bom prenuncio de um grande e longo Inverno   . O artico já tem -40 prontas para nos chegarem em -30 no mês de Novembro.[/QUOTE]

esse é que é o Problema o ártico já estar tão frio, devia de estar menos, pq depois quando for altura a OA não irá compensar um OAN positivo 
fazendo com que exista uma prevalência do Storm Track,

Interessante oaquela formação que pela 2ª vez surge no GFS para o dia 29 junto à Madeira 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700
Já Agora, não se esqueçam que hoje é Lua Nova e se trovojar talvez traga um significado


----------



## LUPER (21 Set 2006 às 18:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Gosto dos ensembles, são um bom prenuncio de um grande e longo Inverno   . O artico já tem -40 prontas para nos chegarem em -30 no mês de Novembro.



esse é que é o Problema o ártico já estar tão frio, devia de estar menos, pq depois quando for altura a OA não irá compensar um OAN positivo 
fazendo com que exista uma prevalência do Storm Track,

Interessante oaquela formação que pela 2ª vez surge no GFS para o dia 29 junto à Madeira 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700
Já Agora, não se esqueçam que hoje é Lua Nova e se trovojar talvez traga um significado[/QUOTE]


6 meses molhada


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 18:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> esse é que é o Problema o ártico já estar tão frio, devia de estar menos, pq depois quando for altura a OA não irá compensar um OAN positivo
> fazendo com que exista uma prevalência do Storm Track,
> 
> Interessante oaquela formação que pela 2ª vez surge no GFS para o dia 29 junto à Madeira
> ...




6 meses molhada       [/QUOTE]

e pelo que eu estou a ver poderá ocorrer trovoada

Interessante 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1804.png:unsure:


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 20:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bem parece que vamos ter mais chuva significativa no sábado e pouco mais!! depois limitamos-nos a observar o atlântico e lá para o meio da semana ou fim pode se formar algo interessante na zona da madeira como já mencionou o nosso amigo seringador já para não falar tbm do Helena que temos de o seguir com atenção estou a espera da próxima actualização do modelo europeu depois do gordon simpatizei com esse modelo acertou na muxe


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 21:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Gosto dos ensembles, são um bom prenuncio de um grande e longo Inverno   . O artico já tem -40 prontas para nos chegarem em -30 no mês de Novembro.
> 
> Interessante aquela formação que pela 2ª vez surge no GFS para o dia 29 junto à Madeira
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700



Olhando para vários modelos parece que a região terá um Outono bem chuvoso
Esperemos que não seja outro Vince ou Delta!


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2006 às 23:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Segundo o estofex existe potencial para coisinhas grandes!E agora olhando para  as imagens de satélite vejo alguns núcleos a se desenvolverem a caminho do litoral podemos ter trovoadas mais generalizadas pela madrugada e amanha!

http://estofex.org/cgi-bin/polygon/...e=2006092306_200609211935_1_stormforecast.xml


----------



## Angelstorm (21 Set 2006 às 23:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

É verdade, a ver vamos. 

The approaching upper-level trough axis will reach the coastal areas of W-Portugal during the night hours.... A cool-down of the mid-levels should be conducive for at least low-moderate instability release ( mainly offshore, but also well inland over Portugal and extreme NW Spain ).... Strong DLS and enhanced LL shear, combined with low LCLs will be fine for storm organisation and an isolated tornado / severe wind gust report.
http://estofex.org/cgi-bin/polygon/...e=2006092306_200609211935_1_stormforecast.xml


----------



## Senador (22 Set 2006 às 04:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Interessante, não acham? Picos da Europa, Asturias.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (22 Set 2006 às 06:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Gosto dos ensembles, são um bom prenuncio de um grande e longo Inverno   . O artico já tem -40 prontas para nos chegarem em -30 no mês de Novembro.



esse é que é o Problema o ártico já estar tão frio, devia de estar menos, pq depois quando for altura a OA não irá compensar um OAN positivo 
fazendo com que exista uma prevalência do Storm Track,

Interessante oaquela formação que pela 2ª vez surge no GFS para o dia 29 junto à Madeira 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700
Já Agora, não se esqueçam que hoje é Lua Nova e se trovojar talvez traga um significado[/QUOTE]
Boa noite caro amigo
Para quem da apreço ao estado da lua, aqui fica uma dica
Lua nova trovejada …15 regada !?!?!?


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 10:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> esse é que é o Problema o ártico já estar tão frio, devia de estar menos, pq depois quando for altura a OA não irá compensar um OAN positivo
> fazendo com que exista uma prevalência do Storm Track,
> 
> Interessante oaquela formação que pela 2ª vez surge no GFS para o dia 29 junto à Madeira
> ...


Boa noite caro amigo
Para quem da apreço ao estado da lua, aqui fica uma dica
Lua nova trovejada …15 regada !?!?!?  [/QUOTE]

Boas João,

Ou será 6 meses molhada? 
Depende da região, contudo de registar que aconteceu no dia em que entrou a Lua Nova, claro que este de seis meses molhada ainda está por ser constatado, pq quase ninguém no meio científico avha válido esse adágio, nem mm o Costa Alves 
Contudo também não existem dados, opu se se quisesse correlacionar isso dava para uma tese de doutoramento, o pior era a falta de dados. 


Hoje ECM- aponta novamente a HELENE numa direcção totalmente diferente do GFS e vai passar aSul dos Açores  e depois mergulha para as Canárias  
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006092200!!!step/


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 10:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Hoje ECM- aponta novamente a HELENE numa direcção totalmente diferente do GFS e vai passar aSul dos Açores  e depois mergulha para as Canárias
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006092200!!!step/



   

Hj a HELENE deve virar e mudar de trajectoria..já deve dar para ter uma ideia para onde vai...


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 10:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boa noite caro amigo
> 
> Hoje ECM- aponta novamente a HELENE numa direcção totalmente diferente do GFS e vai passar aSul dos Açores  e depois mergulha para as Canárias
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006092200!!!step/



Esses dados estão a fugir à generalidade dos modelos, ou é só impressão minha? Por exemplo os do NHC dão um passagem bem a Norte dos Açores.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 10:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Parece que as trovoadas estão para ficar durante mais uns dias...


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 10:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Esses dados estão a fugir à generalidade dos modelos, ou é só impressão minha? Por exemplo os do NHC dão um passagem bem a Norte dos Açores.



Já davam essa indicação em ralação ao Gordon e e agora a mesma coisa o oposto do ECM em ambas as situações!
Façam as v/ apostas


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 10:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Parece que as trovoadas estão para ficar durante mais uns dias...



Sem dúvida e a começar por hoje à tarde, como podem ver a NW do continente  
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/rb-l.jpg


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 10:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bem, está classificado como nível 1 no ESTOFEX o que vem a confirmar os mapoas do Rogpacheco 
Prog.:

"The approaching upper-level trough axis will reach the coastal areas of W-Portugal during the night hours.... A cool-down of the mid-levels should be conducive for at least low-moderate instability release ( mainly offshore, but also well inland over Portugal and extreme NW Spain ).... Strong DLS and enhanced LL shear, combined with low LCLs will be fine for storm organisation and an isolated tornado / severe wind gust report."
http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2006 às 12:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Pois bem, estamos perante uma situaçao (zinha). Esta possiblidade de formaçao de umas celulas potentes (talvez aluma super-celula) esta-me a deixar um pouco preocupado!! Os tornados podem ser reais, e o granizo podera ser bolas de gelo autenticas...mas vou aguardar para ver se isto se confirma!! pois as nuvens estao de mau humor!!

SURPRESAS PARA HOJE!!   Maquinas e camaras a postos para esta tarde, noite e madrugada!!!


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Set 2006 às 12:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;11211 disse:
			
		

> Pois bem, estamos perante uma situaçao (zinha). Esta possiblidade de formaçao de umas celulas potentes (talvez aluma super-celula) esta-me a deixar um pouco preocupado!! Os tornados podem ser reais, e o granizo podera ser bolas de gelo autenticas...mas vou aguardar para ver se isto se confirma!! pois as nuvens estao de mau humor!!
> 
> SURPRESAS PARA HOJE!!   Maquinas e camaras a postos para esta tarde, noite e madrugada!!!



 Tenho receio pelos estragos, mas gostava de ver  

Tendo em conta as vossas previsões diria que a Protecção Civil deve assumir alerta amarelo la para domingo a tarde


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 12:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Na saída das 06z aquela formação junto ás Canárias parece querer avançar para NE 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1684.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1804.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2044.png


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 13:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Na saída das 06z aquela formação junto ás Canárias parece querer avançar para NE
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1684.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1804.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2044.png



Mais umas que andam perdidas....


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Set 2006 às 13:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Hum..infelizmente para hoje,tenho algumas duvidas que nos vá atingir alguma coisa..Vejo uma frente mutio ao longe no sentido W e o vento sp a soprar de S p N e nao tanto para E como deveria ser..Pode ser que entre mais a Norte do porto..bem podia fazer um bocadinho mais de chuva,uma vez que aqui pouca ficou para amostra...


----------



## LUPER (22 Set 2006 às 13:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Na saída das 06z aquela formação junto ás Canárias parece querer avançar para NE
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1684.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1804.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2044.png



Mas isto é mesmo o aquecimento, temos de parar de andar de carro mesmo    . Ainda vamos ser a Caraíbas Europeías .

Mas o que se passa, para essas senhoras quererem sempre nos visitar em vez de irem para as Caraíbas? Será que é o degelo do Ártico? Ou será o da Sibéria?     . É que se isto continua assim temos o caldo entornado.

Os senhores dos estudos das alterações climáticas devem estar    ,


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 13:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Hum..infelizmente para hoje,tenho algumas duvidas que nos vá atingir alguma coisa..Vejo uma frente mutio ao longe no sentido W e o vento sp a soprar de S p N e nao tanto para E como deveria ser..Pode ser que entre mais a Norte do porto..bem podia fazer um bocadinho mais de chuva,uma vez que aqui pouca ficou para amostra...




Eu não tenho, vai começar para o fim do dia, principio da noite e o pico será de Madrugada e potencialmente no litoral a N de lisboa  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn244.png


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 14:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Eu não tenho, vai começar para o fim do dia, principio da noite e o pico será de Madrugada e potencialmente no litoral a N de lisboa
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn244.png



Espero que sim...o Jipe está a precisar de uma tratamento de lama....


----------



## jvarela (22 Set 2006 às 14:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Ai está um coisa que concordo totalmente contigo..... o UMM necessita do seu benho de lama................


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Set 2006 às 15:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Esperemos mm k sim..tem k ser algo a vir de Sul..cheio d força e cheio de pujança!!Vou mudar as escovas do para brisas pk acho k este Outono/Inverno vou precisar delas!


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 15:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Esperemos mm k sim..tem k ser algo a vir de Sul..cheio d força e cheio de pujança!!Vou mudar as escovas do para brisas pk acho k este Outono/Inverno vou precisar delas!



Bem lembrado


----------



## Minho (22 Set 2006 às 23:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Pois tudo indica que durante a próxima semana, a partir de terça-feira o anticlone vai voltar, mas não muito em força  pois, lá para sexta-feira tudo indica que regressamos ao regime actual com a chegada de depressões frontais vindas da Gronelândia


----------



## LUPER (22 Set 2006 às 23:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Pois tudo indica que durante a próxima semana, a partir de terça-feira o anticlone vai voltar, mas não muito em força  pois, lá para sexta-feira tudo indica que regressamos ao regime actual com a chegada de depressões frontais vindas da Gronelândia



E que depressões, até vamos ter a visita da -25    , neve nas serrinhas mais altas


----------



## LUPER (23 Set 2006 às 09:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A saída das 00z é ainda muito melhor, o inicio de Outubro, promete mesmo entradas de NW muito frias para a época. A sempre com valores de ISO 850 a +5, o que irá permitir neve nos pontos mais elevados do país


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Set 2006 às 10:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A depressao Cbo verdiana parece que se esta a partir ao meio, uma parte para noroeste e outra para nordeste! Mas esta a intensificar!!


----------



## duncan (24 Set 2006 às 03:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

olá,segundo as cartas sinopticas que tenho verificado, tenho a sensação que vamos ter um outono chuvoso e com temperaturas dentro das média, devido á localização do anticiclone dos açores, que já está mais a sul, (situação que no ano passado só se verificou mais tarde por volta do meio de Outubro)deixando que as superfícies frontais cheguem a Portugal.Qual a vossa opinião?


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Set 2006 às 11:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



duncan disse:


> olá,segundo as cartas sinopticas que tenho verificado, tenho a sensação que vamos ter um outono chuvoso e com temperaturas dentro das média, devido á localização do anticiclone dos açores, que já está mais a sul, (situação que no ano passado só se verificou mais tarde por volta do meio de Outubro)deixando que as superfícies frontais cheguem a Portugal.Qual a vossa opinião?



Comparto a mesma opinião que tu . Aliás se tens lido o fórum verás que o nosso mestre e mentor Seringador é da mesmíssima opinião.  

Só discordo no nome "Anticiclone dos Açores" agora é mais correcto *"Anticiclone das Canárias"*


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 11:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Comparto a mesma opinião que tu . Aliás se tens lido o fórum verás que o nosso mestre e mentor Seringador é da mesmíssima opinião.
> 
> Só discordo no nome "Anticiclone dos Açores" agora é mais correcto *"Anticiclone das Canárias"*



Kim, esse va ser o nome oficial dentro de alguns anos, não tenho duvidas disso  *Anticiclone das Canárias*


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 11:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Kim, esse va ser o nome oficial dentro de alguns anos, não tenho duvidas disso  *Anticiclone das Canárias*



Ah, então suponho que a diminuição da salinização na Corrente do Golfo tenha a consequência de afastar o anticiclone para sul, ou seja, este Inverno e, possivalmente os próximos, prevêem-se bastante húmidos, certo? (isto se as coisas se desenrolarem como prevê a teoria)


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 11:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Kim, esse va ser o nome oficial dentro de alguns anos, não tenho duvidas disso  *Anticiclone das Canárias*



Não concordo, porque afirmam isso? O Anticiclone está mais perto dos Açores, mais a Oeste mais a Este, mas mais perto dos Açores que de Canárias! Nem Anticiclone da Madeira se lhe ousava chamar! (Que por cá, nem é anticiclone é mesmo ciclone , - um apontamento político )Quanto a um Outono chuvoso, parece que estamos em acordo.


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 11:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Ah, então suponho que a diminuição da salinização na Corrente do Golfo tenha a consequência de afastar o anticiclone para sul, ou seja, este Inverno e, possivalmente os próximos, prevêem-se bastante húmidos, certo? (isto se as coisas se desenrolarem como prevê a teoria)



Junta o frio à humidade, as entradas de NW serão cada vez mais frias e humidas      , só de pensar nisso fico malucooooo


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 11:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Não concordo, porque afirmam isso? O Anticiclone está mais perto dos Açores, mais a Oeste mais a Este, mas mais perto dos Açores que de Canárias! Nem Anticiclone da Madeira se lhe ousava chamar! (Que por cá, nem é anticiclone é mesmo ciclone , - um apontamento político )Quanto a um Outono chuvoso, parece que estamos em acordo.



Simplesmente pq a menos saliniação irá obrigar o A dos Açores a vir para sul. Atenção não somos só nos aqui com essa ideia, o Antimio tb disse isso a semana passada em alto e bom som


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 11:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 11:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


>



??????

Sabes o que significa isso ? Uma possivel entrada brutal de ar frio na semana seguinte


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 11:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> ??????
> 
> Sabes o que significa isso ? Uma possivel entrada brutal de ar frio na semana seguinte



E significa que vamos assar em pleno Outubro  

Quanto à entrada fria, veremos....


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 11:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Simplesmente pq a menos saliniação irá obrigar o A dos Açores a vir para sul. Atenção não somos só nos aqui com essa ideia, o Antimio tb disse isso a semana passada em alto e bom som



Mas essa não é a norma, é quando muito a exceptção. Não invalida no entanto, que possa vir a ser habitual mais a sul, mas sinceramente não acredito, (até dados em contrário).
Qualquer alteração do Anticiclone dos Açores (AA), tem logo impacto no tempo da Madeira (e não só, mas irei falar da situação que conheço melhor). Este ano diriamos foi o normal (Março a Agosto), o AA um pouco a NW dos Açores. O tempo na Madeira com o AA assim, significa receber os ventos alísios de NE criando um tempo fresco e algo chuvoso na vertente norte. 
Uma semana, em fins de Agosto, em que o Anticiclone se moveu mais para S - SE e ficou mais fraco, significou tempo quente e seco vindo da costa africana, situação atípica ao longo do ano, (apenas se verifica em alguns dias por ano).
Uma alteração de intensidade e localização do AA significa mudanças de circulação atmosférica, (ventos alísios e até nas correntes de jacto), e com "apenas" uma mudança de salinidade não acredito possa arrastar o anticiclone mais para sul.  Mas é uma opinião, como tantas outras.


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 11:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> E significa que vamos assar em pleno Outubro
> 
> Quanto à entrada fria, veremos....



Já vistes as temperaturas para esses dias?


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 12:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Já vistes as temperaturas para esses dias?



Ok, realmente se calhar não vai ser tão quente, mas ainda assim vamos ter temperaturas algo elevadas para Outubro.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2006 às 13:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Pelo que vejo esta semana vai ser um pouco parada a não ser que Helene nos faça uma visitinha mas só se avançar para sul porque se se mantiver a norte dos açores já não me parece que nos afecte, hoje ao fim do dia já devemos saber, depois vamos ter principalmente no sul temperaturas um pouco para o altas a rondar os 30ºC isto até quarta eu vou estar no Alentejo nesses dias depois quinta coloco as temperaturas que registei chuva só lá para sábado e deve aguentar depois uns dias


----------



## duncan (24 Set 2006 às 17:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Ok, realmente se calhar não vai ser tão quente, mas ainda assim vamos ter temperaturas algo elevadas para Outubro.



Eu nao sou meteorologista,mas discordo dessa opinião de temperaturas altas em outubro,penso que como referi anteriormente devido á localização do anticiclone dos açores,tenho quase a certeza que a percipitação vai ser acima da média.Mas nunca se sabe hoje em dia o clima já não é tão certo como nos tempos dos meus avós que com a experiencia conseguiam prever o tempo.


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 10:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



duncan disse:


> Eu nao sou meteorologista,mas discordo dessa opinião de temperaturas altas em outubro,penso que como referi anteriormente devido á localização do anticiclone dos açores,tenho quase a certeza que a percipitação vai ser acima da média.Mas nunca se sabe hoje em dia o clima já não é tão certo como nos tempos dos meus avós que com a experiencia conseguiam prever o tempo.



Boas,
Pois eu acho que iremos ter um Outubro diferente dos últimos anos, i.e. em vez de frio e húmido será um verão indiano 
A partir da lua cheia o bom tempo virá e com ela um restante mês ameno....


----------



## LUPER (25 Set 2006 às 10:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Pois eu acho que iremos ter um Outubro diferente dos últimos anos, i.e. em vez de frio e húmido será um verão indiano
> A partir da lua cheia o bom tempo virá e com ela um restante mês ameno....



Verão Indiano?    , pessoalmente penso que será frio e chuvoso, não um Verão Indiano, isso é


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 12:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Verão Indiano?    , pessoalmente penso que será frio e chuvoso, não um Verão Indiano, isso é



Sim,  tendo em conta os últimos 5 anos, onde os valores diários de precipitação foram superiores à média (61-90) e iremos continuar a este nível mas só em relação às temperaturas que irão permanecer acima da média, isto em Outubro e nos últimos anos tivemos para a Serra do Pilar:

*Média(61-90): 4,2mm/d*
Outubro 2001: 7,7mm/d
Outubro 2002: 6,5mm/d
Outubro 2003: 6,5mm/d
Outubro 2004: 9,0mm/d
Outubro 2005: 12,4mm/d


Médias das máximas:
*Média(61-90): 20,9ºC*
Outubro 2001: 21,0
Outubro 2002: 21,3
Outubro 2003: 19,9
Outubro 2004: 19,6
Outubro 2005: 21,7

Médias das mínimas:
*Média(61-90): 11,4ºC*
Outubro 2001: 13,5
Outubro 2002: 13,8
Outubro 2003: 11,9
Outubro 2004: 12,2
Outubro 2005: 13,5


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 14:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Para já, poderemo ter uma situação interesasante para o início de Outubro  
onde a precipitação mserá rainha, assim como as trovoadas!
tem atenção Rogpacheco, pq aí pela Madeira vai ficar tempestuoso no próximo FDS    
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...&nplts=31&width=800&height=700.....:rolleyes:


----------



## Silvia (25 Set 2006 às 14:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bem serigador, parece que não só a Madeira será afectada, mas também o continente


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 15:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Silvia disse:


> Bem serigador, parece que não só a Madeira será afectada, mas também o continente



Sim, mas primeiro a Madeira e se cumprir irá ser um dilúvio para aquelas paragens depois o continente, ambos os modelos estão em acordo nesta situação, coisa rara  

Mas já viram aquelas cores amarelas e laranjas...


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 15:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bem, ainda não tinha visto a previsão do Jet Stream    
Mais um dado para se constatar que tempo extremo se avizinha 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=0&mode=2


----------



## LUPER (25 Set 2006 às 15:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Sim, mas primeiro a Madeira e se cumprir irá ser um dilúvio para aquelas paragens depois o continente, ambos os modelos estão em acordo nesta situação, coisa rara
> 
> Mas já viram aquelas cores amarelas e laranjas...



E isso tudo com temperaturas relativamente baixas, pois as máximas serão sempre inferiores a 20 em quase todo o país, o que é bom para o inicio de Outubro. 

Este ano até se andem fartar de tanta água     , é uma alegria ver este chuva toda a cair-nos desta forma


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Set 2006 às 15:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Sim, mas primeiro a Madeira e se cumprir irá ser um dilúvio para aquelas paragens depois o continente, ambos os modelos estão em acordo nesta situação, coisa rara
> 
> Mas já viram aquelas cores amarelas e laranjas...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Set 2006 às 15:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Para já, poderemo ter uma situação interesasante para o início de Outubro
> onde a precipitação mserá rainha, assim como as trovoadas!
> tem atenção Rogpacheco, pq aí pela Madeira vai ficar tempestuoso no próximo FDS
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...&nplts=31&width=800&height=700.....:rolleyes:



Bem...é esperar para ver...    Mas acho que vamos ver mt coisa no proximo fds...


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 15:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Bem...é esperar para ver...    Mas acho que vamos ver mt coisa no proximo fds...



Ou melhor esperar abrigado de preferência


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Set 2006 às 15:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 17:52)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

E já saira e aquela situação para o FDS continua a ser mostrada pelo GFS
  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1324.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1444.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1564.png

700mg gepopotencial
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1446.png

será uma depressão tropical??? 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1448.png

O que acham??


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2006 às 18:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> E já saira e aquela situação para o FDS continua a ser mostrada pelo GFS
> 
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1324.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1444.png
> ...



Se isso ocorrer como aí está previsto, a Madeira parece que irá ter "alguma" chuva a mais...  no mínimo.
Verifiquei outros modelos nomeadamente os do NOAA e as previsões já não eram assim drásticas, mas ainda assim preocupantes. O que é certo é que numa semana muita coisa ainda pode mudar.


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 18:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Se isso ocorrer como aí está previsto, a Madeira parece que irá ter "alguma" chuva a mais...  no mínimo.
> Verifiquei outros modelos nomeadamente os do NOAA e as previsões já não eram assim drásticas, mas ainda assim preocupantes. O que é certo é que numa semana muita coisa ainda pode mudar.



espero que sim, senão vamos ver deslizamentos na Madeira 
embora o pior esteja para o continente a ver vamos, os ensembles irão dar mais precipitação para o continente


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2006 às 18:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> espero que sim, senão vamos ver deslizamentos na Madeira
> embora o pior esteja para o continente a ver vamos, os ensembles irão dar mais precipitação para o continente



O que é certo é que, mais do que o ano passado, este ano temos a probabilidade de ter por aqui formações tropicais olhando para a tendência que têm para o lado Este este ano.
São concerteza perturbações nas correntes atmosféricas, penso que as que se deslocam de Oeste para Este nomeadamente as Correntes de jacto estam mais fortalecidas,  pois no Pacífico está a ocorrer uma situação idêntica, desde a costa oriental onde vários furacões entram pelo México até à costa Ocidental onde algumas formações tropicais, depois de um trajecto para Oeste mudam de rumo para NE como aqui no Atlântico.


----------



## duncan (25 Set 2006 às 22:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> E já saira e aquela situação para o FDS continua a ser mostrada pelo GFS
> 
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1324.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1444.png
> ...



acho que este ano vamos ter daqueles outonos e invernos como não se via à muito,MUITA CHUVA... E a seca vai de vez...espero.


----------



## dj_alex (25 Set 2006 às 22:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



duncan disse:


> acho que este ano vamos ter daqueles outonos e invernos como não se via à muito,MUITA CHUVA... E a seca vai de vez...espero.



Vamos a ver...O outubro de 2004 também foi bastante chuvoso e depois acabamos por ter uma seca bastante forte...


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2006 às 22:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Vamos a ver...O outubro de 2004 também foi bastante chuvoso e depois acabamos por ter uma seca bastante forte...



Termos agora um outono e inverno com muita  chuva, mas acima de tudo com muito frio, poderá vir a promover anticiclones fortes nos inícios do ano que depois de se estabelecerem podem demorar tempo a dissipar, criando barreiras à chegada de frentes chuvosas e dando lugar a secas...


----------



## Minho (25 Set 2006 às 23:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Termos agora um outono e inverno com muita  chuva, mas acima de tudo com muito frio, poderá vir a promover anticiclones fortes nos inícios do ano que depois de se estabelecerem podem demorar tempo a dissipar, criando barreiras à chegada de frentes chuvosas e dando lugar a secas...



Isso é que não.... entre seco e frio ou chuva prefiro o último sem dúvida


----------



## Fil (26 Set 2006 às 01:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Outubro vai mesmo começar em grande


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2006 às 09:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Os modelos esta manha voltam a por uma entrada de chuva incrível para segunda e terça feira a confirmar vai doer


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 10:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Os modelos esta manha voltam a por uma entrada de chuva incrível para segunda e terça feira a confirmar vai doer



Não gosto nada da previsão do modelo...Ainda por cima aquilo é uma estrutura relativamente pequena..o mais provavel é passar tudo ao lado, ou espanha ficar com a chuva toda...Ainda falta quase uma semana...é tempo demais...


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 10:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

A chuva  está cada vez mais perto e depois a bonança na Lua Cheia, mas para Novembro é que vão ser elas, principalmente na 2ª quinzena   
espero que seja um ano semelhante (não igual, pelo menos assim espero) a 2000/2001 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1444.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1564.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1624.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1684.png


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 10:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Não gosto nada da previsão do modelo...Ainda por cima aquilo é uma estrutura relativamente pequena..o mais provavel é passar tudo ao lado, ou espanha ficar com a chuva toda...Ainda falta quase uma semana...é tempo demais...



bem Alex, para ti é sempre tempo demais nem que sejam 24h, já me fazes lembrar uma instituição


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2006 às 11:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Que lhes parece o diagrama (Madeira)?


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Set 2006 às 11:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

alguma coisa vai acontecer nesse dia... se a previsão dos modelos se concretizar, vamos ter deslizamentos e fluxos de detritos naquelas belas vertentes da madeira. mas até lá ainda temos de esperar porque aquela mancha extremamente humida pode fugir um bocadito...
vamos aguardar novas actualizações...

mas se se mantiver vai ser preciso alertar as populações


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 11:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> bem Alex, para ti é sempre tempo demais nem que sejam 24h, já me fazes lembrar uma instituição



O gordon ia passar em cima dos açores, acabou por passar mais a Sul do que o previsto....O centro europeu (ao contrario do NHC) previa o Helene a passar mesmo em cima dos açores, passou a norte...Queres que acredite nos modelos?? Ainda se fosse uma frente , de certeza que não falhavam..agora com uma estrutura tão pequena fazer previsões a 1 semana???


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 11:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> O gordon ia passar em cima dos açores, acabou por passar mais a Sul do que o previsto....O centro europeu (ao contrario do NHC) previa o Helene a passar mesmo em cima dos açores, passou a norte...Queres que acredite nos modelos?? Ainda se fosse uma frente , de certeza que não falhavam..agora com uma estrutura tão pequena fazer previsões a 1 semana???




O quê isso não é verdade, tu é que ias sempre pelo NHC!!! 
O ECM previa o Gordon afectar os Açores8 passou mais um pouco a sul, mas afectou) e o NHC a passar ao lado muito a norte pela terra nova e, a Helene a passar pelos Açores mergulhando a sul O que não deixou de acontecer, ficou mais fraco do que o previsto), afectando apenas o grupo ocidental e o NHC a passar muito a norte dos Açores. 
Mas eu já indiquei que não me baseio só nos modelos , além disso se for só nos modelos existem indicações, que se adquirem com a experiência, na interpretação dos mesmo que levam a umas boas previsões


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 11:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bem reconheço que não existam em portugal técnicos que consigam lançar previsões de 3 dias quanto mais uma semana ou mesmo semanas, ou mesmos meses


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 11:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> O quê isso não é verdade, tu é que ias sempre pelo NHC!!!
> O ECM previa o Gordon afectar os Açores8 passou mais um pouco a sul, mas afectou) e o NHC a passar ao lado muito a norte pela terra nova e, a Helene a passar pelos Açores mergulhando a sul O que não deixou de acontecer, ficou mais fraco do que o previsto), afectando apenas o grupo ocidental e o NHC a passar muito a norte dos Açores.
> Mas eu já indiquei que não me baseio só nos modelos , além disso se for só nos modelos existem indicações, que se adquirem com a experiência, na interpretação dos mesmo que levam a umas boas previsões



Então bem sabes que uma estrutura dessas que irá passar na Madeira e talvez venha a afectar portugal é relativamente pequena, e mt imprevisivel...ou não ??


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 11:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Então bem sabes que uma estrutura dessas que irá passar na Madeira e talvez venha a afectar portugal é relativamente pequena, e mt imprevisivel...ou não ??



Não, pq não estás a contar com a energia do helene, para onde Foi??
E a instabilidade associada?
Qual o comportamento da (atmosfera a baixos e altos níveis) em todo o Atlântico?
e isso não se vê só nos modelos


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 12:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Não, pq não estás a contar com a energia do helene, para onde Foi??
> E a instabilidade associada?
> Qual o comportamento da (atmosfera a baixos e altos níveis) em todo o Atlântico?
> e isso não se vê só nos modelos



Achas que foi para Sul ?? a energia do Helene??

Não se vê só nos modelos, mas a auto-estrada é bastante larga, pelo que não sabemos se irá passar na madeira..ou simplesmente ao lado ne?


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 12:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Achas que foi para Sul ?? a energia do Helene??
> 
> Não se vê só nos modelos, mas a auto-estrada é bastante larga, pelo que não sabemos se irá passar na madeira..ou simplesmente ao lado ne?



Pois não não se vê nos modelos 
Sim é larga, mas por vezes existem desvios que poderão ser previstos, masi uma vez vamos ver


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Set 2006 às 14:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

a previsão da chuva pro funchal foi revista em baixa no emsemble... 


http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavnmgeur.html


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 17:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Pessoal já viram a saidas das 12?             

A primeira entrada fria da epoca, tanta Serra Branquinha


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 17:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Pessoal já viram a saidas das 12?
> 
> A primeira entrada fria da epoca, tanta Serra Branquinha




Não estou a ver onde, pelo menos até ás 180h  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1802.png
e ainda falta muito até ás 348h 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3242.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3482.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1802.png
Era bom se se viesse a concretizar...


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 18:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Não estou a ver onde, pelo menos até ás 180h
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1802.png
> e ainda falta muito até ás 348h
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3242.png
> ...



Se te recordares a situação de janeiro apareceu 15 antes bem defenida, levou 2 ou 3 dias a sair e depois desapareceu outros 2 ou 3 e de repente voilá  . Isso é tipico do GFS, se esta situação se confirmar, poderemos ter dado o pontapé de sáída para o Inverno que eu venho falando


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 18:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Não estou a ver onde, pelo menos até ás 180h
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1802.png
> e ainda falta muito até ás 348h
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3242.png
> ...



Pois eu tb estou aqui há um bom bocado a tentar descubrir a tal entrada de ar frio? Será a previsão lá para dias 11 e 12 de Outubro?  
Isso ainda é tanto tempo!!!


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 18:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Se te recordares a situação de janeiro apareceu 15 antes bem defenida, levou 2 ou 3 dias a sair e depois desapareceu outros 2 ou 3 e de repente voilá  . Isso é tipico do GFS, se esta situação se confirmar, poderemos ter dado o pontapé de sáída para o Inverno que eu venho falando




Mas isso era em Janeiro


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 18:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois eu tb estou aqui há um bom bocado a tentar descubrir a tal entrada de ar frio? Será a previsão lá para dias 11 e 12 de Outubro?
> Isso ainda é tanto tempo!!!



É uma entrada de NW com a -25 em quase todo o país e a +2, é uma excelente entrada, as de NW não costumam ser tão frias mesmo em pleno Inverno. Ou costumam?

Está no segundo painel essa saida


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 18:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Mas isso era em Janeiro



É certo que era em Janeiro, mas esta entrada anda a ser cozinhada há 3 dias nas várias saídas. Muito discreta, mas ela tem dado os sinais que eu considero necessários. Mesmo que não se cumpra, implica que a hipotese é grande de se cumprir algo parecido em pleno mês de Outubro, quando isto poderá ser tipico de pleno Inverno


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 18:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> É uma entrada de NW com a -25 em quase todo o país e a +2, é uma excelente entrada, as de NW não costumam ser tão frias mesmo em pleno Inverno. Ou costumam?
> 
> Está no segundo painel essa saida



Sim podem ser mas mais lá para o meio do Outono e Inverno, mas a ver vamos LUPER, não quero ser desmancha prazeres mas  não me estou a fiar nos modelos, espero estar enganado!

Até amanhã


----------



## ACalado (26 Set 2006 às 18:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Não estou a ver onde, pelo menos até ás 180h
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1802.png
> e ainda falta muito até ás 348h
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3242.png
> ...






boas seringador aqui esta se isto se confirmar temos festa


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 18:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> boas seringador aqui esta se isto se confirmar temos festa



Mas que rica festa, isso dá um belo nevão a cotas médias 1300/1400 provavelmente 

Uma coisa que me intriga é que é realmente cedo para este tipo de entradas, será que os efeitos estão já a começar a querer aparecer?


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2006 às 00:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Mas isso é previsão a quase 384h  

Era bom que se confirmasse mas como seria de esperar, na actualização das 18h essa entrada desapareceu por completo!

Não sei como estava ontem mas agora o GFS mete já alguma chuva para quinta-feira no norte a anteceder a chuva mais a sério dos próximos dias


----------



## LUPER (27 Set 2006 às 01:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*




Fil disse:


> Mas isso é previsão a quase 384h
> 
> Era bom que se confirmasse mas como seria de esperar, na actualização das 18h essa entrada desapareceu por completo!
> 
> Não sei como estava ontem mas agora o GFS mete já alguma chuva para quinta-feira no norte a anteceder a chuva mais a sério dos próximos dias





Eu ainda me vou rir com essa previsao a 380h       , não era a primeira a ver a luz do dia


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2006 às 01:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Eu ainda me vou rir com essa previsao a 380h       , não era a primeira a ver a luz do dia



Mas se realmente essa situação vier a acontecer dia 11 de outubro e o GFS só a voltar a "apanhar" uns dias antes é porque foi coincidência. A partir de mais ou menos das 200h, as previsões mudam quase sempre a cada saida como da noite para o dia


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 09:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas

Independentemente do que os modelos indicam iremos ter a partir da Lua Cheia bom tempo, com uma influência anticiclónica e um Outubro calmo, existindo uma ou outra situação de precipitação, não sendo comparado com Novembro  
Para já mais chuvinha com abundância   

O ECM
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2006092700!!!step/
GFS
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/...D=2006092612_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS


----------



## LUPER (27 Set 2006 às 09:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> Independentemente do que os modelos indicam iremos ter a partir da Lua Cheia bom tempo, com uma influência anticiclónica e um Outubro calmo, existindo uma ou outra situação de precipitação, não sendo comparado com Novembro
> Para já mais chuvinha com abundância
> ...




Achas que esse maldito A vai colocar-se em cima de nós?   Não sei pq não vejo grandes hipoteses de isso acontecer, até esta altura claro  

Quanto a Novembro deveriamos de ter era situações de grandes nevadas em todo o lado, que era para a malta animar


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 10:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Achas que esse maldito A vai colocar-se em cima de nós?   Não sei pq não vejo grandes hipoteses de isso acontecer, até esta altura claro
> 
> Quanto a Novembro deveriamos de ter era situações de grandes nevadas em todo o lado, que era para a malta animar



O Ant. vai afectar-nos e vão ser uns dias lindo de Outono, céu bonito de azul pelo menos por uns dias


----------



## LUPER (27 Set 2006 às 10:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> O Ant. vai afectar-nos e vão ser uns dias lindo de Outono, céu bonito de azul pelo menos por uns dias



      Por favor esse maldito A em cima de nós é que não, precisamos de água não de A dos Açores


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 10:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Por favor esse maldito A em cima de nós é que não, precisamos de água não de A dos Açores



calma 
Vai haver água até demais neste Outono, que ainda agora começou 
E são apenas previsões


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2006 às 10:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> O Ant. vai afectar-nos e vão ser uns dias lindo de Outono, céu bonito de azul pelo menos por uns dias



Tirando este início de Outubro, acredito que como dizes, o A. estará bem posicionado, mas para uns bons dias de sol.


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2006 às 11:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

As analises da carta de hoje parece que têm um elevado número de baixas pressões....


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 11:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> As analises da carta de hoje parece que têm um elevado número de baixas pressões....



Que depois de amanhã irão descer


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 14:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

As temperaturas a 1500m projectadas, no Atlântico  estão muito frias  

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006092600&field=850mb+Virtual+Temperature&hour=120hr

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006092600&field=850mb+Virtual+Temperature&hour=144hr


----------



## Senador (27 Set 2006 às 16:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Viana Do Castelo, proximos 3 dias: 81mm !!  
Só na sexta a noite preve-se 30mm... e eu cá em baixo na capital, onde os modelos se alteraram um pouco, e apenas prevejo um chuviscozinho sabado de manha..


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 18:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,

Vamos ter se calhar mais vento e chuva no Sábado e na 2ª feira do que com o "Gordon"    
Diminuiu um o volume de precipitação para o Continente, ainda bem pq iria estragar mais do que fazer bem, embora para as barragens e a produção eléctrica fosse bem-vinda.

Precipitação
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn724.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn844.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn964.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1024.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1144.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1204.png

Vento
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn728.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn848.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1148.png


----------



## LUPER (27 Set 2006 às 23:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A saida das 12 volta a insistir naquela situação fria de NW, ou estou a ver mal?


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Set 2006 às 23:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> A saida das 12 volta a insistir naquela situação fria de NW, ou estou a ver mal?



A das 12 já não a vi mas a das 18 não tem nada para as nossas latitudes.


----------



## LUPER (28 Set 2006 às 00:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> A das 12 já não a vi mas a das 18 não tem nada para as nossas latitudes.



Mas tinha, ela começa a ganhar forma. De qualquer forma o A não nos fica em cima até ver.


----------



## Bruno Campos (28 Set 2006 às 08:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

dia 1 pode haver problemas nos açores!!!


----------



## Senador (28 Set 2006 às 09:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Mudança brutal nos modelos.. aquilo que se previa que chovesse reduziu-se a 1/8 ! de 80mm passamos para 10!


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2006 às 09:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



João Oliveira disse:


> Mudança brutal nos modelos.. aquilo que se previa que chovesse reduziu-se a 1/8 ! de 80mm passamos para 10!



Também notei isso hoje, esta instabilidade de previsões não é nada boa, um dia seremos prevenidos para 10mm e virá os 80mm.


----------



## dj_alex (28 Set 2006 às 09:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Também notei isso hoje, esta instabilidade de previsões não é nada boa, um dia seremos prevenidos para 10mm e virá os 80mm.



Vamos ver o que as proximas saidas nos reservam....


----------



## Bruno Campos (28 Set 2006 às 09:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Também notei isso hoje, esta instabilidade de previsões não é nada boa, um dia seremos prevenidos para 10mm e virá os 80mm.



tb reparei... e ja n sei o q acreditar 
tenho umas vindimas esta sexta e sab e ontem estava assustado com as previsões, hoje ja n ta assim tao mau! mas vai chover de certeza. mas deve ser fraca (pelo menos é q os modelos apontam neste momento)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2006 às 10:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Apesar de estar um pouco desatualizado devido á gripe!!, estes modelos estao parvos...

K instabilidade...vamos ver o k esta instabilidade vai dar


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 10:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas
É por isso que adoro isto, está sempre a surpreender....
Lembrem-se que toda a precipitação a cair até 5ª será de origem convectiva  
Mas acho que irá cair mais do que os modelos estão a mostrar 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png

Comparação entre o ECM e o GFS 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Silvia (28 Set 2006 às 10:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bom dia,
Não sei se viram, mas algo está perto das Canárias, será uma pequena tempestade?... O que acham?


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 11:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Silvia disse:


> Bom dia,
> Não sei se viram, mas algo está perto das Canárias, será uma pequena tempestade?... O que acham?



Bastante interessante Silvia, aquilo que os GFS mostravam na 3ªfeira desta semana e tem grande potencial convectivo, vamos ver se tem evolução para N 
Pq acho que só terá possibilidade, após o fluxo de NE do núcleo de altas pressões se deslocar para W ou NW, pq o wind shear não está muito mal para uma deslocação a N 

tendência Wind Shear
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7sht.html

Precipitação
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/rb-l.jpg

Parece estacionário visto ter alguma divergência negativa envolvendo a Madeira, embora não muito pronunciada, na camada mais altas da atmosfera 

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/europe/winds/wm7dvg.html

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1

Contudo penso que existe possibilidade de ir à boleia com a Depressão a NW da Madeira, alimentando-a indirectamente, vamos ver


----------



## LUPER (28 Set 2006 às 13:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

E mais uma saída mais uma entrada fria, o cantaro tanto vai à fonte.... 

http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rtavn384181f5795fn4.jpg

Isto só aparece pq existe essa possibilidade, portanto resta-nos esperar. Reconheço que nesta altura do ano é complicado poderem aparecer situações destas, mas por alguma coisa é que é suposto começar-mos a arrefecer


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 14:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E mais uma saída mais uma entrada fria, o cantaro tanto vai à fonte....
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rtavn384181f5795fn4.jpg
> 
> Isto só aparece pq existe essa possibilidade, portanto resta-nos esperar. Reconheço que nesta altura do ano é complicado poderem aparecer situações destas, mas por alguma coisa é que é suposto começar-mos a arrefecer



Vejo mais uma influência Anticiclónica


----------



## albertoisla (28 Set 2006 às 14:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Buenos días. Ha pesar de que aquí Septiembre ha sido bastante lluvioso, parece que empieza octubre seco, veremos si el Gfs y los demás cambian.  

Bom dia. Setembro tem que pesar daquele foi completamente chuvoso aqui, parece que começa outubro seco, nós veremos se o Gfs e o outro mudarem.


----------



## Seringador (28 Set 2006 às 15:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



albertoisla disse:


> Buenos días. Ha pesar de que aquí Septiembre ha sido bastante lluvioso, parece que empieza octubre seco, veremos si el Gfs y los demás cambian.
> 
> Bom dia. Setembro tem que pesar daquele foi completamente chuvoso aqui, parece que começa outubro seco, nós veremos se o Gfs e o outro mudarem.




Sim, também espero um Outubro mais seco do que o que tem ocorrido nos últimos anos, como o 1º ou 2º mês mais chuvoso.
Como já indiquei anteriormente iremos ter um Outubro calmo a partir da Lua Cheia...  
Para já as previsões apontam para instabilidade até ao fim da próxima semana 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## LUPER (28 Set 2006 às 17:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Acho que a instabilidade prossegue fds fora, no feriado vamos comemorar a implantação da Republica com uma valente nortada, ou não?


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2006 às 19:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Fiquei um pouco triste com os modelos em comparação como estavam quando os vi pela ultima vez (terça) pioraram bastante principalmente para o sul


----------



## Senador (28 Set 2006 às 20:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Fiquei um pouco triste com os modelos em comparação como estavam quando os vi pela ultima vez (terça) pioraram bastante principalmente para o sul



Querias dizer, melhoraram?


----------



## Minho (28 Set 2006 às 22:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

De facto a partir da próxima quinta-feira mais de uma pessoa vai queixar-se do frio... Neve muito provável no cantábrico....


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2006 às 22:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



João Oliveira disse:


> Querias dizer, melhoraram?



Eu referia-me à chuva que retiraram bastante para o fds e inicio da semana mas pode ser ke as próximas saídas sejam melhores Pq. desde ke vim de fora só olhei ainda para uma saída e estava fraca em chuva!! em frio melhorou!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 22:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Eu referia-me à chuva que retiraram bastante para o fds e inicio da semana mas pode ser ke as próximas saídas sejam melhores Pq. desde ke vim de fora só olhei ainda para uma saída e estava fraca em chuva!! em frio melhorou!



Pois é a nossa chuvita que tanta falta faz  
Quanto ao frio.. ó LUPEEEEER!!!!


----------



## LUPER (28 Set 2006 às 23:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois é a nossa chuvita que tanta falta faz
> Quanto ao frio.. ó LUPEEEEER!!!!




Os modelos estão tipicos de Janeiro   , espero que em Janeiro estejam tipicos de Janeiro da Alemanha.   

Já estou a preparar a 1ª deslocação à serra da temporada.

PS: Tenho de ir comprar outras calças e botas para meu filho, pq ele cresce a olhos visto e as do ano passado já eram


----------



## Minho (29 Set 2006 às 00:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Os modelos estão tipicos de Janeiro   , espero que em Janeiro estejam tipicos de Janeiro da Alemanha.
> 
> Já estou a preparar a 1ª deslocação à serra da temporada.
> 
> PS: Tenho de ir comprar outras calças e botas para meu filho, pq ele cresce a olhos visto e as do ano passado já eram



Vê lá o que ensinas ao rapaz!! Não o convenças da história da era glaciar porque senão os profes da escola vão dizer que o menino está contra o programa curricular


----------



## Minho (29 Set 2006 às 00:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Infelizmente a precipitação será só para o extremo Norte de Portugal. E mesmo assim não será muita. A maioria deverá ficar pelo norte de espanha. Agora esse frio já na 1ª quinzena de Outubro agrada-me....


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 00:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Vê lá o que ensinas ao rapaz!! Não o convenças da história da era glaciar porque senão os profes da escola vão dizer que o menino está contra o programa curricular



Já está preparado para isso mesmo, com 4 anos já é doido pela neve e pelo frio


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 00:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Infelizmente a precipitação será só para o extremo Norte de Portugal. E mesmo assim não será muita. A maioria deverá ficar pelo norte de espanha. Agora esse frio já na 1ª quinzena de Outubro agrada-me....



Eu continuo a dizer que vamos ter uma entrada fria para breve e das boas, talvez como nunca vimos em Outubro


----------



## Fil (29 Set 2006 às 00:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Realmente a cada saida o GFS tem diminuida a chuva e cairá bem menos do que se esperava à uns dias atrás  

O frio aumentou mas está muito longe de ser tipico de janeiro, acho que é normal para o mês


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 00:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Realmente a cada saida o GFS tem diminuida a chuva e cairá bem menos do que se esperava à uns dias atrás
> 
> O frio aumentou mas está muito longe de ser tipico de janeiro, acho que é normal para o mês



Achas mesmo que o frio que o GFS marca é de Outubro? Hummm, penso que vai fazer mais frio do que é normal. Que média tens para Outubro? 13º?


----------



## Fil (29 Set 2006 às 00:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Achas mesmo que o frio que o GFS marca é de Outubro? Hummm, penso que vai fazer mais frio do que é normal. Que média tens para Outubro? 13º?



No ano passado tive média de 12,4ºC. Acho que o que indica o GFS está dentro dos padrões normais para outubro  

Lá para o final do mês também não é anormal que apareça aí a ISO 0ºC, como aconteceu em 2003:


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 06:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Situación perfecta... lástima que sea tan lejana...


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 06:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Precioso... pero a demasiado tempo...


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 08:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Realmente a cada saida o GFS tem diminuida a chuva e cairá bem menos do que se esperava à uns dias atrás
> 
> O frio aumentou mas está muito longe de ser tipico de janeiro, acho que é normal para o mês





Fil disse:


> No ano passado tive média de 12,4ºC. Acho que o que indica o GFS está dentro dos padrões normais para outubro
> 
> Lá para o final do mês também não é anormal que apareça aí a ISO 0ºC, como aconteceu em 2003:



Por acaso no 2º painel já aparece a iso na zona de bragança. O nao passado não me recordo de a ver nestas alturas 

Mas 2003 foi um ano muito frio, mas este ainda espero ser mais frio. A iso 0 vai ser uma companhia habitual por cá


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 10:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Boas,
Verifico que os modelos estão sucessivamente a atrasar o frio 
Eles não estão a lidar bem com o comportamento do Atlântico, face aos anos anteriores... 

Contudo o ECM prevê mais precipitação e por todo o território (sobretudo dia 2) do que o GFS, conforme havia indicado ontem, de que iria ocorrer mais precipitação do que os modelos mostravam! 
E depois da Lua Cheia a Bonança 

ECM http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2006092900!!!step/


----------



## dj_alex (29 Set 2006 às 10:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Verifico que os modelos estão sucessivamente a atrasar o frio
> Eles não estão a lidar bem com o comportamento do Atlântico, face aos anos anteriores...
> 
> ...



Quanto ao mau tempo para a madeira neste fim de fds/inicio da semana??? Vai passa ao lado nao???  Tas a ver porque nao gosto de modelos??? Criam demasiadas expectativas...


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 12:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Quanto ao mau tempo para a madeira neste fim de fds/inicio da semana??? Vai passa ao lado nao???  Tas a ver porque nao gosto de modelos??? Criam demasiadas expectativas...



Boas,

Mas eu quando mencionei, estava mais a referir-me ao continente e pelo ECM não está muito longe e também posso dizer que em relação à Madeira tb não, pq basta uma pequeníssima variação e leva com toda aquela precipitação que vai estar a 100 milhas ou menos de distância no dia 01 para o 02  Vais ver como as condições se vão cumprir de uma quantidade apreciável de precipitação no nosso território e possivelmente para a Madeira, inclusive o GFS das 06Z já está de encontro com o ECM, embora seja a saída das 06Z 
penso que nas 3 saídas anteriores os modelos estavam a dar falsas indicações.
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/...D=2006092906_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS

Mais uma questão com este Jetstream a humidade irá afectar o possível desenvolvimento vertical (no limite entre o Ant. NW de África e e a Depressão e Ant. SW dos Açores), devido a um forte gradiente térmico do frio de NNW e quente de SW, fazendo lembrar o movimento de duas roldanas de movimento contrário mas, com uma bolsa entre as mesmas, não sei se me fiz entender com a comparação  
http://weather.unisys.com/upper_air/ua_nhem_300.gif
Façam as vossas apostas


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 12:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Verifico que os modelos estão sucessivamente a atrasar o frio
> Eles não estão a lidar bem com o comportamento do Atlântico, face aos anos anteriores...
> 
> ...



O frio está previsto começar a partir do dia 2 de outbro já há uns dias, não vejo eles estarem a atrasar nada  . Vejo é que o mês de Outubro já vai ser um mês muito frio, com poucos dias as máximas a tocarem nos 20


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 13:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

el ECMWF prevê precipitaçao


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 13:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> O frio está previsto começar a partir do dia 2 de outbro já há uns dias, não vejo eles estarem a atrasar nada  . Vejo é que o mês de Outubro já vai ser um mês muito frio, com poucos dias as máximas a tocarem nos 20



pelo meno na semana depois da Lua Cheia até 13/14 vão ultrapassar 
Já será provavelmente 25% do mês, depois a ver vamos nas semanas seguintes


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 13:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



albertoisla disse:


> el ECMWF prevê precipitaçao



Precipitação e frio para esta altura do ano , com máximas na zonas dos 18 aqui no norte de portugal


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 14:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Precipitação e frio para esta altura do ano , com máximas na zonas dos 18 aqui no norte de portugal



Nos últimos 5 anos tem dominado um Outubro com precipitação acima do Normal e também com situações de frio, pelo menos aqui em Gaia tal como colocado no post  
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=326&page=2


----------



## albertoisla (29 Set 2006 às 14:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Pero lo del ECMWF esta mal... no lo marca ningun otro modello


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 16:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



albertoisla disse:


> Pero lo del ECMWF esta mal... no lo marca ningun otro modello



Ainda hoje aqui na minha zona choveu de noite e da arte da manhã e o GFS não tinha nada previsto. O GFS falha muito na chuva


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2006 às 16:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Ainda hoje aqui na minha zona choveu de noite e da arte da manhã e o GFS não tinha nada previsto. O GFS falha muito na chuva



Também para aqui, o GFS apresenta grandes limitações ao nível da precipitação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2006 às 17:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

E esta a depressao que ira juntar-se com a frente e que podera entrar na Madeira e sul do pais empurrando a frente um pouco para norte!!


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 17:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;12042 disse:
			
		

> E esta a depressao que ira juntar-se com a frente e que podera entrar na Madeira e sul do pais empurrando a frente um pouco para norte!!



Como aqui já mostra qq coisa, embora atrasou 24h, mais para o dia 03, contudo para o continente desapareceu   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn784.png


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 17:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Como aqui já mostra qq coisa, embora atrasou 24h, mais para o dia 03, contudo para o continente desapareceu
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn784.png



O GFS parece que anda doido     , mas que raio de saida é esta agora? Só falta colocarem um +30


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Como aqui já mostra qq coisa, embora atrasou 24h, mais para o dia 03, contudo para o continente desapareceu
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn784.png



Mas, apesar de atrasada, mostra na mesma a depressao tropical de sul que ira ganhar força!! 

Confirma mais uma vez as previsoes!!

Gostava era de ter a carta de ventos dele!! Nota: Dali veio o VINCE!!


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 17:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;12046 disse:
			
		

> Mas, mostra na mesma a depressao tropical de sul que ira ganhar força!!
> 
> Confirma mais uma vez as previsoes!!
> 
> Gostava era de ter a carta de ventos dele!! Nota: Dali veio o VINCE!!



Essa borrasca até mete nojo ao empurranos o A pra cima de nós, uma treta de borrasca com 1005, não acredito nisso, mas tudo bem


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 17:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Essa borrasca até mete nojo ao empurranos o A pra cima de nós, uma treta de borrasca com 1005, não acredito nisso, mas tudo bem



Õ Ant. vem aí mas mais lá para ao fim da próxima semana


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2006 às 17:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Essa borrasca até mete nojo ao empurranos o A pra cima de nós, uma treta de borrasca com 1005, não acredito nisso, mas tudo bem




Ao menos uma depressao tropical que chegue com força cá!! 

Borrasca, que vem forte!!!

É O VINCE....HEHEHEHEH...RESSUSCITOU!!!LOLOLOL


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 17:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;12049 disse:
			
		

> Ao menos uma depressao tropical que chegue com força cá!!
> 
> Borrasca, que vem forte!!!
> 
> É O VINCE....HEHEHEHEH...RESSUSCITOU!!!LOLOLOL



Mas qual Vince, aquilo nem 2 litros deita, esta saida é irreal, não se irá concretizar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2006 às 17:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Mas qual Vince, aquilo nem 2 litros deita, esta saida é irreal, não se irá concretizar



Kual Vince??? Dis-me com que debito de precipitaçao chegou o vince a Portugal?? e com debito este vai chegar??

Axas mesmo que nao é um Vince mais forte ??

Tudo indica isso!! Viva o VINCE    


O VINCE ESTA VIVO!!


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 17:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;12051 disse:
			
		

> Kual Vince??? Dis-me com que debito de precipitaçao chegou o vince a Portugal?? e com debito este vai chegar??
> 
> Axas mesmo que nao é um Vince mais forte ??
> 
> ...



    Aquilo nem nos atinge, como podes dizer isso? Ao menos que chova, mas não vejo como.

O GFS para mim vale tanto neste momento como nada   , mudar as coisa a 3 dias? como é possivel


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 17:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Mas qual Vince, aquilo nem 2 litros deita, esta saida é irreal, não se irá concretizar



Eu também penso que não mas.....
aqui está o Ant. 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1681.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1684.png


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 17:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Eu também penso que não mas.....
> aqui está o Ant.
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1681.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1684.png



e a 300 h a nortada, o GFS perdeu a credibilidade toda para mim


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2006 às 17:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Eu também penso que não mas.....
> aqui está o Ant.
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1681.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1684.png




o VENTO DAKI A 48H IRA RODAR PARa SUL/SUDOESTE, ira tambem estar forte...por esse factor é capaz de empurrar, essa depressao!!

mas se voces nao estao tao convictos como eu...

Os modelos andam malucos e certo mas...voces axo que se estao a restringir so nesses modelos malucos!!

'Quero' as vossas previsoes para o dia 2,3 e 4...

vamos ver se nao via ser um vince!!  

Deus queira que sim ou que nao


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2006 às 17:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> e a 300 h a nortada, o GFS perdeu a credibilidade toda para mim



A essa distância temporal não dá para levar muito a sério as previsões. É melhor esperar uns dias.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2006 às 17:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> e a 300 h a nortada, o GFS perdeu a credibilidade toda para mim



VE A 48H ... A ver-se á nortada????  


Qual nortada(48h)???


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 17:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;12055 disse:
			
		

> o VENTO DAKI A 48H IRA RODAR PARa SUL/SUDOESTE, ira tambem estar forte...por esse factor é capaz de empurrar, essa depressao!!
> 
> mas se voces nao estao tao convictos como eu...
> 
> ...



Eu estou convicto, estava a falar em relação a esta saída que não se vai concretizar e não a situação em si, eu tenho muito mais confiança no ECM e a curto prazo ninguém bate o GME e eles indicam boa precipitação


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2006 às 18:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Eu estou convicto, estava a falar em relação a esta saída que não se vai concretizar e não a situação em si, eu tenho muito mais confiança no ECM e a curto prazo ninguém bate o GME e eles indicam boa precipitação



Da-me esse site da ecm por favor!!

Estamos a falar de 40mm a 60mm com ventos a 90km/h de rajada ou nem por isso? para o dia 3 e 4??


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 18:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;12060 disse:
			
		

> Da-me esse site da ecm por favor!!
> 
> Estamos a falar de 40mm a 60mm com ventos a 90km/h de rajada ou nem por isso? para o dia 3 e 4??



Aqui está Tornado
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2006092900!!!step/


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 18:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;12060 disse:
			
		

> Da-me esse site da ecm por favor!!
> 
> Estamos a falar de 40mm a 60mm com ventos a 90km/h de rajada ou nem por isso? para o dia 3 e 4??



Mais para o dia 2/3 aí na Madeira


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2006 às 18:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Mais para o dia 2/3 aí na Madeira




E eu no Algarve dia 3 e 4!! COM FORÇA!!
É isso mesmo Seringador!! tu compreendes-me!! 

e com esta me vou... VINCE IS ALIVE!!!


----------



## LUPER (29 Set 2006 às 18:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;12063 disse:
			
		

> E eu no Algarve dia 3 e 4!! COM FORÇA!!
> É isso mesmo Seringador!! tu compreendes-me!!
> 
> e com esta me vou... VINCE IS ALIVE!!!



Mas que raio vê vcs nessa borrasquita?


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 18:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;12063 disse:
			
		

> E eu no Algarve dia 3 e 4!! COM FORÇA!!
> É isso mesmo Seringador!! tu compreendes-me!!
> 
> e com esta me vou... VINCE IS ALIVE!!!



Isso não será mais um desejo do que previsões  
Depois poderá alimentar a frente mas não vai ter um deslocamento para NE 
Alimentar uma frente é diferente de sermos atingidos por um sistema tropical, mas até que era bom era


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2006 às 18:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Isso não será mais um desejo do que previsões
> Depois poderá alimentar a frente mas não vai ter um deslocamento para NE
> Alimentar uma frente é diferente de sermos atingidos por um sistema tropical, mas até que era bom era



Sim concordo, dai a um sistema tropical!! Eu chamo vince porque onde esta borrisca nasceu foi onde o vince nasceu, e nasceu a partir de ar tropical...dai uma dpressaozeca tropical que ira ganhar força com a frente!! e vamos ver se colidem...o que era magestoso!!

Logo á noite ou amanha trago os dados do vince!! e façam por voces mesmos a vossa comparaçao pois, a diferença esta no tamanho, e uma frente á mistura...

Borrisca--com 40mm a 60mm??

Borrisca--com vento de rajada aos 90km/h sn mais???

Borrisca--com trovoada localizada???

Afinal o que para ti uma borrisca luper???

 

Isso claro se isto confirmar!!


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 18:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Ei LUPER lembras-te de falar de uma situação para fim de Novembro? 
Se estivéssemos lá que bonita que esta seria pelo menos para as terras altas  
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 19:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Antes do FDS só pergunto, faltando apenas 48 a 54h para onde se está a deslocar as massas de ar?

Bom fim de semana cheio de saúde a todo o fórum! 

http://www.meteoam.it/modules.php?name=viewFilm&type=Infrarosso&file_name=satellit/WWW/infrarosso


----------



## albertoisla (30 Set 2006 às 08:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Bueno, parece, en cierto modo, que Octubre va a empezar como Septiembre, no nos alarmemos tan pronto. El anticiclón se va a posar sobre nosotros unos días y dejando calor, sobretodo en el SUR. Despues, posiblemente, lo ven la mayoria de los modelos, ya veremos que pasara, el anticiclón subirá de latitudes, con posiblemente descolgamiento de una Borrasca por el W hacia el 9-10-11 de Octubre.


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 09:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



albertoisla disse:


> Bueno, parece, en cierto modo, que Octubre va a empezar como Septiembre, no nos alarmemos tan pronto. El anticiclón se va a posar sobre nosotros unos días y dejando calor, sobretodo en el SUR. Despues, posiblemente, lo ven la mayoria de los modelos, ya veremos que pasara, el anticiclón subirá de latitudes, con posiblemente descolgamiento de una Borrasca por el W hacia el 9-10-11 de Octubre.



Parece que será isso que irá acontecer, mas com os erros que os modelos têm dado estes ultimos dias, não acredito neles, nem a 1 dia


----------



## albertoisla (30 Set 2006 às 09:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Sí es cierto, comenten cada fallo a poquisimo tiempo ultimamente que es de vaya tela   
Pero en fin, lo que comentaba es una "Tendencia" más o menos lo que pasará... todo variará, seguramente...


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 09:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



albertoisla disse:


> Sí es cierto, comenten cada fallo a poquisimo tiempo ultimamente que es de vaya tela
> Pero en fin, lo que comentaba es una "Tendencia" más o menos lo que pasará... todo variará, seguramente...



Não me recordo de ver uma falha tão grande a tão pouco tempo no GFS, para mim deixou de ter credibilidade alguma, prefiro olhar para as imagens de satelite


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 09:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A borrasquita do sul parece que se está a desfazer, ou é impressão minha? está a perder nublosidade e vigor na sua formação. Querem ver os modelos daram uotra volta? É que essa borrasca é que empurrava o A para cima de nós, ou não era assim?


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2006 às 09:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Estas previsões são um “pouco” diferentes.


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 09:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Estas previsões são um “pouco” diferentes.



Como do dia para a noite. O GFS parece que anda mesmo baralhado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Set 2006 às 10:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A borrisca!!

Ira ganhar força esta tarde...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Set 2006 às 12:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

A Borrisca daqui a 48h!! ou varias Em termos de precipitaçao!!

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html

Verifiquem as direcçoes do vento dentro da borrisca nas 48h em dados de superficie tambem....neste mesmo link!!


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2006 às 12:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Tornado eu se fosse a ti começava-me a preparar para ver mais uma boa tempestade a passar ao largo a cumprirem as previsões de agora é a Galiza que vai ter mais água e nos aqui no sul infelizmente vamos ter umas gotas e mesmo essas gotas não tenho a certeza temos de ir todos viver para a Galiza


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2006 às 12:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Esta semana ao que td indica é mais uma semana calma maldito anticiclone e se isso já não fosse mau o suficiente ainda vem calor para o fim da semana mas assim como mudou para este cenário drástico pode ser que volte a mudar para um cenário menos drástico mas eu não estou mto confiante


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 13:27)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Esta semana ao que td indica é mais uma semana calma maldito anticiclone e se isso já não fosse mau o suficiente ainda vem calor para o fim da semana mas assim como mudou para este cenário drástico pode ser que volte a mudar para um cenário menos drástico mas eu não estou mto confiante



Eu começo a achar que ver o GFS ou não ver nada é igual, simplesmente vale 0 um modelo que nem a 24h consegue acertar


----------



## albertoisla (30 Set 2006 às 15:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Son sencillamente horrorosos a corto, medio, y largo plazo


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 15:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Eu começo a achar que ver o GFS ou não ver nada é igual, simplesmente vale 0 um modelo que nem a 24h consegue acertar



com tanto fluxo tropical ele baralha-se coitado...


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 17:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> com tanto fluxo tropical ele baralha-se coitado...



E a saida das 12 é o oposto das outras todas, ou seja tudo indica que o frio vem mesmo    , em bem me parecia que aquele A era fantasia


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 17:06)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Foi só tirarem a borrasquita e prontos lá o A desaparece para longe, e vou ter a iso 5 aqui pela zona


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 17:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Foi só tirarem a borrasquita e prontos lá o A desaparece para longe, e vou ter a iso 5 aqui pela zona



troca tintas....agora já acreditas no modelo????


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 17:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> troca tintas....agora já acreditas no modelo????



Não       , mas gosto mais dele   .

Agora a serio, já o ano passado os modelos no Inverno se passavem, alguem saberá o pq disso?


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2006 às 18:48)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Já não sei o que pensar deste modelo tão depressa tira como põe a chuva olhem agora para segunda e terça feira:  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn604.png


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 18:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Já não sei o que pensar deste modelo tão depressa tira como põe a chuva olhem agora para segunda e terça feira:
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn604.png



Os modelos estão loucos     , ou melhor aquelas saidas eram loucas    , fora com o A dos Açores


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2006 às 18:56)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

podem crer os modelos não andam la muito bem de saude, vejam se isto se concretizar  era bom nao era


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 19:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> podem crer os modelos não andam la muito bem de saude, vejam se isto se concretizar  era bom nao era



Dá direito a uma visita à serra para matar saudades


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2006 às 19:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Dá direito a uma visita à serra para matar saudades



è verdade Luper e que saudades que tenho do frio e da neve  vamos ver a evolução pode ser que outubro nos traga uma prendinha


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2006 às 19:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Com este mapa quem deverá ver alguma neve são os pontos mais altos do cantábrico:


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2006 às 19:23)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Com este mapa quem deverá ver alguma neve são os pontos mais altos do cantábrico:



pois existe uma diferença enorme entre os modelos  axo que so no proprio dia e que vamos ver o que realmente pode acontecer mas penso que será ainda muito cedo para eventos de neve, espero estar enganado


----------



## LUPER (30 Set 2006 às 19:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Setembro 2006]*

Atenção aos meteogramas da europa central, com muitas linhas nos -10, prepara-se um grande inverno mesmo, com nevadas abundantes já durante o 1º mês do Outono


----------

